# The official 2013 Oscar nomination list



## Bender (Jan 10, 2013)

​



> Hollywood's awards race just got serious. Seth MacFarlane and Emma Stone announced Oscar nominations for the 2013 Academy Awards on Thursday morning, adding a bit of levity to what will surely be taken quite seriously come Feb. 24, when MacFarlane hosts the actual awards broadcast.
> 
> In pre-announcement buzz, Kathryn Bigelow ("Zero Dark Thirty"), Tom Hooper ("Les Miserables"), Ben Affleck ("Argo"), Steven Spielberg ("Lincoln") and their films were all expected to receive nominations.
> 
> ...





Bitchin list


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2013)

Terrible choices for the most part.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't really care, but a couple of upsets would be nice. Like Amour winning all of its noms


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2013)

Daniel Day-Lewis and Jessica Chastain have it in the bag. Not necessarily for their performances, but certainly for the characters they portray. Kinda like Meryl Streep in The Iron Lady - the film was awful but she won the Oscar because she played an important politician.

I really want Christoph Waltz to win Best Supporting Actor, since his performance in Django Unchained was just incredible. He steals every scene he's in and he does it with style. He really deserves the Oscar, but I don't know if Tarantino movies are the right kind (and we know only certain kinds of movies actually win Oscars, regardless of quality). The only other category I care about is Best Animated Film and I think Brave should win it.

In the end, I'll only be watching the Oscars for the Bond tribute. I'm not really that interested this year...


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2013)

Waltz won it for IB, and that movie was nominated for like 7 awards, including Tarantino himself (who won for Pulp Fiction btw), so you don't need to worry about his movies "not being the right kind"


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone else find it surprising as fuck that Jamie Foxx is anywhere on that list? Or a contender at all?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol since when was Tarantino too out there for the Academy. 

I hope Pirates wins Animated.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 10, 2013)

Holy shit second nomination for Waltz and second winning


I predict it.


This guy, jesus lord, this fucking guy.


Christoph Waltz ist mein hundertprozentpigmentierter.




> He already has two.


yeah for training day, right? Forgot that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2013)

> Original Screenplay: Quentin Tarantino, "Django Unchained"



Are we sure


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2013)

Jay. said:


> yeah for training day, right? Forgot that.



yes, for that and Glory.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2013)

@Ennoea

Just thought his shit would be considered too juvenile for the Oscars.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2013)

Nah Academy loves Tarantino, esp since he gets the younger crowd to watch Oscars.


----------



## John (Jan 10, 2013)

Bender said:


> Anyone else find it surprising as fuck that Jamie Foxx is anywhere on that list? Or a contender at all?


I don't know how he keeps getting cast in these movies. He should stick to comedy.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2013)

John said:


> I don't know how he keeps getting cast in these movies. He should stick to comedy.



Nah homie, that's for the Wayan Bros. I didn't like his show on BET (Jamie Foxx show).

Shit I even had a dream about that show last night.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 10, 2013)

Honestly, first time I hear about several of these movies.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2013)

Here are my thoughts on who i'd like to see win, and who i think were snubbed big time.

*Best Picture:
*
_Amour
 Argo
 Beasts of the Southern Wild
 Django Unchained
 Les Miserables
 Life of Pi
 Lincoln
 Silver Linings Playbook
* Zero Dark Thirty*
_

Out of all of these i've seen: _Argo, Django Unchained, Life of Pi, Lincoln and Zero Dark Thirty_. My favorite of all of these, and if i had to pick a best picture winner it would easily be _Zero Dark Thirty_. No director nom for Bigelow means that ZDT might not be the big front runner like i thought, so out of these _Lincoln _was the second strongest.

I did enjoy the others as well. Very surprised not to see _The Master_ or_ Moonrise Kingdom_ on the list, those two movies, specially The Master had a lot of critic backing. Some people will mention _Skyfall_ as being snubbed, though i don't personally think so.

*Best Actor*
_Bradley Cooper, Silver Linings Playbook
*Daniel Day-Lewis, Lincoln*
 Hugh Jackman, Les Miserables
 Joaquin Phoenix, The Master
 Denzel Washington, Flight_

I've only seen _Lincoln_, but it's hard to believe any other actor can top his performance in this movie. Lincoln might not have been the perfect movie, but DDL's take was nothing short of perfection. I haven't seen such a strong performance since...well, DDL's performance in _There Will be Blood._ Though I am a bit surprised not to see Ben Affleck get a nod for _Argo_.

*Best Actress*
_Jessica Chastain, Zero Dark Thirty
 Jennifer Lawrence, Silver Linings Playbook
 Emmanuelle Riva, Amour
 Quvenzhane Wallis, Beasts of the Southern Wild
 Naomi Watts, The Impossible_

Can't pick anything here, since i've only seen_ Zero Dark Thirty_, though as always I was very impressed with Jessica Chasatain, and she's quickly becoming one of my favorite actress.

*Best Supporting Actor*
_Alan Arkin, Argo
 Robert De Niro, Silver Linings Playbook
 Philip Seymour Hoffman, The Master
* Tommy Lee Jones, Lincoln*
 Christoph Waltz, Django Unchained_

Have seen all of these movies except _The Master_ and_ Silver Linnings Playbook._ Though out of these i got to say that both Christoph Waltz's and Tommy Lee Jones performance were fantastic. If i had to pick a winner though, it would be TLJ--DDL and him were an acting force of nature in _Lincoln._

A couple of big snobs in this category as well. Javier Bardem for_ Skyfall_, and Both Leo DiCaprio and Samuel L Jackson for_ Django Unchained_ would have been in m nominee list.

*Best Supporting Actress*
_ Amy Adams, The Master
 Sally Field, Lincoln
 Anne Hathaway, Les Miserables
 Helen Hunt, The Sessions
 Jacki Weaver, Silver Linings Playbook_

Can't really pick anyone here since i've only seen _Lincoln_, and even though i believed Sally Field's performance was strong, she only had a couple of scenes to sell herself in that movie. I suspect some of these other actresses had more to do with their screen time.

*Best Director*
_Michael Haneke, Amour
 Ang Lee, Life of Pi
 David O. Russell, Silver Linings Playbook
 Steven Spielberg, Lincoln
 Benh Zeitlin, Beasts of the Southern Wild_

Well, here comes by far my biggest snub. Katheryn bigelow deserved a nomination for ZDT. That movie was incredibly well directed that i'm just simply speechless she didn't get a nom.

Out of the Nominees, I've seen both _Lincoln _and _Life of P_i, and both are worthy choices. If i had to pick, i think Ang Lee had my favorite direction out of both films.

*Best Original Screenplay*
_ Amour, Michael Haneke
 Django Unchained, Quentin Tarantino
 Flight, John Gatins
 Moonrise Kingdom, Wes Anderson and Roman Coppola
 Zero Dark Thirty, Mark Boal_

Both of the movie's ive seen, ZDT and Django had really great screenplays. ZDT's however, was just excellent.
*
Best Adapted Screenplay*
_Argo, Chris Terrio
 Beasts of the Southern Wild, Lucy Alibar and Benh Zeitlin, 
Life of Pi, David Magee
 Lincoln, Tony Kushner
 Silver Linings Playbook, David O. Russell
_

_Life of Pi, Lincoln, Argo _are all worthy choices out of the movies ive seen. Would like _Life of Pi_ to win here i think.

*Best Animated Feature:*
_Brave
 Frankenweenie
 ParaNorman
 The Pirates! Band of Misfits
 Wreck-It Ralph_

Only seen Brave, and was not very impressed. One of my least favorite Pixar films.

*Best Cinematography*
_Anna Karenina, Seamus McGarvey
 Django Unchained, Robert Richardson
 Life of Pi, Claudio Miranda
 Lincoln, Janusz Kaminski
 Skyfall, Roger Deakins_

Seen all of them, except Anna Karennina and all of them are worthy choices. Life of Pi however, is easily my favorite in this category. A movie that can make you forget you are watching a 3D film, and make you think you are watching...well, a film, is something quite special indeed.

*Best Visual Effects*
 T_he Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, Joe Letteri, Eric Saindon, David Clayton and R. Christopher White
 Life of Pi, Bill Westenhofer, Guillaume Rocheron, Erik-Jan De Boer and Donald R. Elliott
 The Avengers, Janek Sirrs, Jeff White, Guy Williams and Dan Sudick
 Prometheus, Richard Stammers, Trevor Wood, Charley Henley and Martin Hill
 Snow White and the Huntsman, Cedric Nicolas-Troyan, Philip Brennan, Neil Corbould and Michael Dawson_

Seen all of these movies, and as far as effects go _The Avengers _and _Life of Pi_ come on top. _Life of Pi_ accomplished something _the Avengers_ never could though, make you forget you're watching a movie full of special effects.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Daniel Day-Lewis and Jessica Chastain have it in the bag. Not necessarily for their performances, but certainly for the characters they portray. Kinda like Meryl Streep in The Iron Lady - the film was awful but she won the Oscar because she played an important politician.



Meryl Streep didn't win because she was playing a politician, she won because she was, you know, really good in that role.



> I really want Christoph Waltz to win Best Supporting Actor, since his performance in Django Unchained was just incredible. He steals every scene he's in and he does it with style. He really deserves the Oscar, but I don't know if Tarantino movies are the right kind (and we know only certain kinds of movies actually win Oscars, regardless of quality). The only other category I care about is Best Animated Film and I think Brave should win it.



He's got a shot, he won best supporting for Inglorious basterds after all.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2013)

> I've only seen _Lincoln_, but it's hard to believe any other actor  can top his performance in this movie. Lincoln might not have been the  perfect movie, but DDL's take was nothing short of perfection. I haven't  seen such a strong performance since...well, DDL's performance in _There Will be Blood._ Though I am a bit surprised not to see Ben Affleck get a nod for _Argo_.



You need to see The Master. Phoenix _and_ Hoffman were better than DDL :S


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Meryl Streep didn't win because she was playing a politician, she won because she was, you know, really good in that role.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got a shot, he won best supporting for Inglorious basterds after all.



I like Waltz but the academy should have given it to Samuel L. Jackson

The guy knocked the role out in the park

It's eerie how people have overlooked such an effective and inspired performance

Glad no noms for DiCaprio, though...the guy was just being the himself as Candie...though i admit he suited the part..

My predictions :
1.Best Picture : Lincoln (Personal Choice : Django Unchained)
2.Best Director : Steven Spielberg {Lincoln} (Personal Choice : Ang Lee {Life of Pi})
3.Best Actor : Daniel Day-Lewis {Lincoln} (Personal Choice : Bradley Cooper {Silver Linings Playbook})
4.Best Actress : Jessica Chastain {Zero Dark Thirty} (Personal Choice : Jessica Chastain {Zero Dark Thirty})
5.Best Supporting Actor : Tommy Lee-Jones {Lincoln} (Personal Choice : Christoph Waltz {Django Unchained}) <i just want more django unchained love>
6.Best Supporting Actress : Anne Hathaway {Les Miserables} (Personal Choice : Anne Hathaway {Les Miserables})
7.Best Original Screenplay : Quentin Tarantino {Django Unchained} (Personal Choice : Quentin Tarantino {Django Unchained})
8.Best Adapted Screenplay : Tony Kushner {Lincoln} (Personal Choice : Tony Kushner {Lincoln})
9.Best Animated Feature : Wreck-it-Ralph (Personal Choice : Wreck-it-Ralph)
10.Best Foreign Feature : Amour (Personal Choice : Amour)

All in all, the some of the surprises in the nominations actually make it easier to predict the winners...It's obvious Lincoln is gonna rape the award....which is a bi of a disappointment....

anybody wishing for more love for Django Unchained here?


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2013)

Christopher Waltz better win best supporting actor 

Schultz >all other supporting actors

EDIT: 

Jamie Foxx role is far too vulgar to be considered best main actor. Also not as powerful as Daniel Day Lewis's.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 10, 2013)

PTA was fucked in the butt by the academy 
At least Haneke got a couple of noms... he is one of the greatest directors ever.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

Amour was great, but it's nowhere as good as The White Ribbon


----------



## Jay. (Jan 10, 2013)

silly kid from life of pi shoulda get a nomination tho


life of pi needs more love in general


lincoln will rape cause of patriotism


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> I like Waltz but the academy should have given it to Samuel L. Jackson
> 
> The guy knocked the role out in the park
> 
> ...



Jackson gave a great performance, and should have been nominted, but overall, i preferred Waltz.<<<<Dat final scene with him 

I liked The movie a lot, though not as much as i would have liked. I felt the second act didn't quite deliver as much as the first, specially after certain actors exited the stage and it became the Jaime Foxx Show.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2013)

The Best Director's List is craaap


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 10, 2013)

its pretty solid.
It could have been PTA or QT instead of O Russel but otherwise...its ok.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

Just want to see a hot Jennifer Lawrence the night of the awards.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2013)

No Leo, what a shame.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 10, 2013)

The lack of Skyfall upsets me


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2013)

You need higher standards, Bond.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 10, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> You need higher standards, Bond.



Skyfall does deserve to win best original song though. That song was amazing. 

Pretty lackluster list overall. I hate that Zero Dark Thirty got so many noms. Bigelow just exploits the current times and cashes in on making movies about current events. She didn't deserve to win for Hurt Locker and while it may have been a good movie I doubt in 20 years it will still stand up. 

I hope Lincoln does well, as well as Django, although it got seriously snubbed in certain categories. Also the academy sucks for not nominating Jiro Dreams of Sushi for best documentary. Also not seeing any Japanese animated films anymore in the animated film category makes me sad. Arietty or Up On Poppy Hill could have qualified and even if they are not the best Ghibli film it was still miles better than anything else nominated this year.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

Honestly, the Oscars have become about as meaningful as the Grammys or the MTV movie awards. It's Hollywood's night of superficiality when it comes to commercial releases. I don't think I've even glanced at the nominations with the exception of the technical categories. The only award nominations I ever look into are from the Visual Effects Society and Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America, and the BSFAs--and even the Spike Video Game Awards. The worst thing about awards season are the people who get psyched when a film they like wins something and eventually down the road you get the dreaded _"BUT IT WON AN OSCAR DURR!!111"_ response from them.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2013)

People that complain about the oscars becoming worthless, just don't watch movies. On your average year, most of the nominees are fantastic films, and are amongst the best acted, directed movies of their respective years.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol. Yeah, I don't watch movies.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2013)

KazeYama said:


> Pretty lackluster list overall. I hate that Zero Dark Thirty got so many noms. Bigelow just exploits the current times and cashes in on making movies about current events. She didn't deserve to win for Hurt Locker and while it may have been a good movie I doubt in 20 years it will still stand up.
> 
> .



I wonder, did you even watch Zero Dark Thirty, or are you just hating on Bigelow because you didn't like the Hurt Locker? Quite frankly, i wasn't the biggest fan of the Hurt Locker either, but i looooooooooooved Zero Dark Thirty.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Lol. Yeah, I don't watch movies.



Not talking about you, but in general, this is what i see. On movie forums, there are literally mobs of people crying that the oscars are worthless because TDKR, The Hobbit, Skyfall and Looper didn't get any nods. Basically, "my favorite movie didn't get nominated THEREFORE THE OSCARS SUCK!!!1".

I wonder, how many movies from the nominees did you actually watch? What are you alternatives?

Because you talk about "Hollywood's night of superficiality when it comes to commercial releases", but most of those movies are the furthest thing from Comercial.  Amour is a foreing film, and several of the others had limited theather runs.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Not talking about you, but in general, this is what i see. On movie forums, there are literally mobs of people crying that the oscars are worthless because TDKR, The Hobbit, Skyfall and Looper didn't get any nods. Basically, "my favorite movie didn't get nominated THEREFORE THE OSCARS SUCK!!!1".
> 
> I wonder, how many movies from the nominees did you actually watch? What are you alternatives?



Yeah. There was a meltdown on a movie forum I post on because 'The Dark Knight Rises' didn't receive any nominations--which then prompted a swarm of Whedon fans to go and brag about how the 'Avengers' is the better movie. It was hilarious to read.

But like I said, I've only taken a look at the technical categories. Odds are, I've probably seen almost all the movies that have received nominations. I just don't care about the Oscars in this day and age. Let me highlight that; IN THIS DAY AND AGE. I think there was a time when the award--and the nomination--truly meant something. But as I stated in my first post in this thread, it's become nothing more than a night of superficiality for people in Hollywood.

There's a reason I listed the only guilds I really look into when it comes to award nominations.



> Because you talk about "Hollywood's night of superficiality when it comes to commercial releases", but most of those movies are the furthest thing from Comercial. Amour is a foreing film, and several of the others had limited theather runs.



Hanake is still a well known commodity in the film industry. A foreign film being foreign doesn't automatically make its popularity more limited.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't really agree with you. I watch a lot of movies as well, and on a general basis i find that on the average year, the best films i see are usually on the nomination list.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Hanake is still a well known commodity in the film industry. A foreign film being foreign doesn't automatically make its popularity more limited.



I don't understand what you mean then. Are you saying that there are lots of movies overlooked this year? I'd like a list of what you think is a better list, because that would mean i have a lot of good movies to look forward too.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

KidTony said:


> I don't really agree with you. I watch a lot of movies as well, and on a general basis i find that on the average year, the best films i see are usually on the nomination list.



Anyone who feels the same way you do is going to echo the same sentiment. If that's your thing, more power to you.

But I think it speaks volumes about the lack of quality in the Academy when they nominate someone as stupid--and someone as limited in acting range--as Jennifer Lawrence for a Best Actress nod.

Observe: 



> "I thought it was saying, 'Boo Boo,'" Lawrence said. "So I was like, 'Well, does that mean there’s Honey Boo Boo?' So I started craning my neck and then I saw a little girl."
> 
> Lawrence got so excited, thinking that she was seeing the reality television star, that she rear-ended the person in front of her. The best part of her story was probably what she told the driver of the car she hit.
> 
> "I’m sorry that I hit your family. I thought I saw Honey Boo Boo."



If I was the person who got hit by her I would've chokeslammed her ass through her windshield. 

And this: 

And you also have the travesty of 'Crash' winning Best Picture several years ago.

Obvious snubs like Jennifer Hudson winning an Academy award over Rinko Kikuchi.

It's all become superficial.

But I'm only speaking for myself, so...



KidTony said:


> I don't understand what you mean then. Are you saying that there are lots of movies overlooked this year? I'd like a list of what you think is a better list, because that would mean i have a lot of good movies to look forward too.



I haven't done any "BEST OF" lists for 2012 yet. But yeah, there are always films that get overlooked.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2013)

The main problem is that the voters are hilariously out of touch with the mainstream, that's why you have shitty oscar bait that gets the nomination over more deserving films.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The main problem is that the voters are hilariously out of touch with the mainstream, that's why you have shitty oscar bait that gets the nomination over more deserving films.



I think it was back in September when I said that 'Lincoln' looked like nothing more than a boring, worthy and obvious Oscar-bait movie and judging by all the nominations it received today; I was right. 

You're definitely right that the whole nomination aspect has become pretty unimaginative.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

I would never have 10 films up for Best Picture if I were making the selections.  I still think it is an absolute joke that the academy widened the field to 10 just to comfort the butt hurt Dark Knight fans.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2013)

Lincoln is no doubt oscar bait.

Pretty good oscar bait from what i've heard, but oscar bait nonetheless.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I would never have 10 films up for Best Picture if I were making the selections.  I still think it is an absolute joke that the academy widened the field to 10 just to comfort the butt hurt Dark Knight fans.



Which coincides with it being superficial.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

"Best Picture Nominee.  If every film is able to claim that status... it will be good for business!"

So ten participation medals instead of five.  Extra nominees will drive DVD/Blu Ray sales.

I assume that is some of the logic we are dealing with.  Hollywood also likes to schmooze their stars.  "A nomination should keep Quentin happy."


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 10, 2013)

KidTony said:


> I wonder, did you even watch Zero Dark Thirty, or are you just hating on Bigelow because you didn't like the Hurt Locker? Quite frankly, i wasn't the biggest fan of the Hurt Locker either, but i looooooooooooved Zero Dark Thirty.



TBH I'm just hating, partially because I hate how the movie tries to cash in on the killing of Osama Bin Laden (and yes I know that the movie doesn't even really focus on that, but 90% of the trailers and ads do). I also really don't think hurt locker deserved to win and it feels like her nomination this year is in large part only because she won last year which like I said I don't feel she deserved.

The academy is just another good old boys club that panders to certain people repeatedly and excludes many others despite their great work. 

You say some of the best movies you see are nominated, but do you only choose to watch them because of the oscar buzz or after the oscars? 

There are plenty of great films and performances that never get nominated, and while sometimes a very well crafted beautiful film like "The Artist" makes a big breakthrough and gets the attention it deserves alot of the noms and wins are bogus.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 10, 2013)

I've never really cared that much about awards y'know, I mean the descendants got nominated and won so many god damn awards even thought it only a good movie, great at best.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2013)

>Claims Spike Video Game awards are not superficial or rigged .


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

The Raid should have gotten a best foreign pic nomination at least...

the movie was infamously overlooked in every award of this year


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 11, 2013)

Django will probably take a lot of winnings.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

Zezima said:


> Django will probably take a lot of winnings.



Amen, my friend, Amen


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 11, 2013)

>caring about oscar


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Haneke blind can direct better than Bigelow, Affleck and Hooper combined. Those 3 together cant honestly match his cinematic IQ.
Zeitlin directed with giant BALLS and he deserved it as well.
Whiners gonna whine.
Good thing the academy actually ignored middle east bait flicks...
Escpecially Affleck deserves a kick in the fucking ass... the guy is a clown director acting like he is the new orson welles.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2013)

Wait a second, there were movies that came out in 2012?

I thought the box office was showing tripe.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2013)

Zezima said:


> Django will probably take a lot of winnings.



It's not an academy movie.

I'm rooting for it but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

as much as i like Haneke, i gotta admit i'd have swapped Haneke for Affleck...Haneke overall is a better director than Affleck, but Argo is significantly better than Amour (None of the scenes in Amour could match the intensity of Argo's airport escape scene)

The same goes for Bigelow, David O. Russell should fuck off (i haven't watched Silver Linings Playbook, but i daresay him to make something as well-made as ZDT's final thirty minutes)

and yes....PTA snub was a complete moronic thing to happen in this award...

But i guess we all agree Django Unchained should win something, maybe The Best Original Screenplay...(and hopefully BP, though the chances are slim to none)


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Argo is as deep as a spit.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

just like i thought, in the end, all of you crying over the oscars are just bitter your favorite movies didn't make the cut.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

and i wonder, people keep talking about "Oscar Bait", so what exactly does that mean? Incredibly good acting? Good directing? Because i thought those were, you know, good things.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Zeitlin who took a camera and got in the fucking jungle and Haneke with his old people made their own thing and just didnt give a darn about what anyone says. Affleck and Kathryn made moronic patriotic films and practically sucked dicks in order to get nominations.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

Except both movies, where pretty damn good if you ask me, and far from 'moronic'. I thought awards go to good movies, not movies that were hard to shoot or are 'original'.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Imo they were both dumb as fuck. Well made but not deep nor thought provoking.. not nothing.

Of course you are probably an american and you feel like the topics covered were somehow sagnificant... but no not really.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

i hate to disagree with you, mr. enlightened movie expert, but uhm, yeah i do.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 11, 2013)

well good for you and yes I am a film expert not a movie expert and thats the difference.
The thing is that everyone already knew how those films would end... and yeah I am sorry if you see any depth in them cause there really isnt.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2013)

lol this whole award show is just a pat on the back among friends and people who get pushed by studios, like the Weinstein company. All to cater to some old dinosaurs who just can't get out of their comfort zones.

Look back at last year. Which were the 2 most awarded movies? Hugo and Artist. Why? Because they were a homage to old times, to making movies. There was nothing special about them. They were safe, decently crafted movies, tailored to the tastes of the academy. The King's Speech? It took the formula about a classical trained actor taking the role of a historic figure (with some handicap) in a feel-good, occasionally poignant flick. There was absolutely nothing exceptionally about it. Where are the brave or unconventional movies? From decades on, these winners are not going to be remembered. I sure as hell won't remember them, only if I want to look up the winners.    

And you have to look at the predictions made by the journalists for these events. None of them are about how xy actor was fantastic for example. No, it's about xy actor has a chance, because right now "historic, political figure is trendy"; or z actor doesn't have a chance, because he won it a couple of years ago and besides the academy aren't in the mood for a crippled person right now. Joaquin Phoenix is probably not going to win it, because he talked badly about the awards and The Master isn't in the run for best pic. And Mery Streep totally won it, because she played a political figure and people wanted to give her the 3rd award after all those nominations.

In retrospect 2008 does seem like an anomaly with No Country and TWBB getting nods.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll remember The King's Speech, as i own it, and it happens to be one of my favorite movies.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Argo is as deep as a spit.



a movie doesn't have to be deep to be good

it has to be "ENJOYABLE"

Argo > Amour

Beast of The Southern Wild is overrated, good, but not great...

i bet u're gonna be the noisiest man in the room when Lincoln goes home with the awards....(since u're this loud already)


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

KidTony said:


> I'll remember The King's Speech, as i own it, and it happens to be one of my favorite movies.



i was rooting for The Social Network in the 2011 award race

but to each his own i guess


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 11, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> a movie doesn't have to be deep to be good
> 
> it has to be "ENJOYABLE"
> 
> ...


You obviously have no idea about film or filmaking in general.
Lincoln has basically already won... but unlike Affleck, Spielberg is actually talented.
Enjoyment is not a creteria for a good film. If it was for enjoyment value.. the avengers and the dark knight would be nominated...guess what ?... it didnt happen.
Affleck's cinematic IQ is like the half of Haneke's. Thats a fact... 
If you want to watch something to kill time.. argo is for you... but if you actually want to be challenged amour is a thousand times better.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2013)

...Shut up.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> You obviously have no idea about film or filmaking in general.
> Lincoln has basically already won... but unlike Affleck, Spielberg is actually talented.
> Enjoyment is not a creteria for a good film. If it was for enjoyment value.. the avengers and the dark knight would be nominated...guess what ?... it didnt happen.
> Affleck's cinematic IQ is like the half of Haneke's. Thats a fact...
> If you want to watch something to kill time.. argo is for you... but if you actually want to be challenged amour is a thousand times better.



The Avengers and TDKR weren't nominated, but Argo was. On one hand you decry the oscars as Hollywood back-padding and sensationalism, but on the other you use the fact that these two movies weren't nominated to support your point? 

Make up your mind already.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2013)

> but Argo is significantly better than Amour (None of the scenes in Amour could match the intensity of Argo's airport escape scene)



No it isn't. Amour was emotionally devastating, Argo was at best okay. Yeah they weren't having intense chase sequences but so what.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2013)

this thread has turned into a twat off,

poor Ashes wasted a good post in here :[


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2013)

I wouldn't be too surprised about PTA or Coen getting noms, for the most part the Academy loved them both and they're based on great American works.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Lincoln has basically already won... but unlike Affleck, Spielberg is actually talented.
> Enjoyment is not a creteria for a good film. If it was for enjoyment value.. the avengers and the dark knight would be nominated...guess what ?... it didnt happen.



It doesn't have to do with the fact that Spielberg that Spielberg is more  talented or has a better repertoire than Affleck

Affleck made a better movie this year than Spielberg. That's what matters.

What? i'm sorry but a normal person normally would consider a movie they enjoyed good..unless they are on crack or something.

and a movie doesn't have to be oscar-nominated to be good. Try fix that twisted logic of yours before u can become a proper arguer..


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> No it isn't. Amour was emotionally devastating, Argo was at best okay. Yeah they weren't having intense chase sequences but so what.



It doesn't have anything to do with the fact that the aforementioned scene of Argo was a chase scene. It could have seen a scene of two people rambling towards just plain staring at each other and i could have still liked it more than any scene in Amour if it was that good...

don't get me wrong, though, i liked amour (i gave it an 8.5), i just thought Argo was a tad better.

It's just a matter of the difference of one's opinion from the other's.. Everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 11, 2013)

I actually watched one of the documentaries Oscar nominated; "Searching for Sugar Man" and....I really liked it! It's really interesting how they described the events, without making politicized or using as criticism. The story of a singer in which his songs were largely successful, distributed and was an inspiration to end the Apartheid (thus, it was important in national history) while the singer himself; in his own country, didn't sell one album. It's not really centered around the singer, rather than his influence in South Africa and the paths they took to find the singer.


*Spoiler*: _spoilers from the movie_ 



Right at the beginning there was a hoax that the artist killed himself by burning himself in front of stage. And then in the middle there was another hoax that he killed himself with a gunshot. So there's this reporter who finally found the guy who recorded his song and asked:

"So, how did he die? Was it a gunshot? Or fire? Or...?"
"What do you mean, how did he die? He's alive."
"He's alive? He's alive! He's alive---whoa!"

And that was the most awesome part of the movie.


----------



## Bart (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty amazing that Quvenzhan? Wallis' only nine years old ;O

Has anyone in this thread even mentioned that?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2013)

That girl from the Whale Rider was really young too and got a nom.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't seen the movie.  But I am fairly certain she didn't deserve the nomination.  She probably played herself.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 11, 2013)

Amazing list. I've seen the majority of the nominated movies and they are certainly amongst my favorites of the year. I knew Lincoln would get so many nominations, it was fantastic. Amour was fantastic. Life of Pi was fantastic. I just watched Zero Dark thirty today and it was fantastic. I still have to watch Beasts of the southern wild and Django unchained. I personally would have included The Hobbit in many more categories but i'm not going to cry and whine over it ( or lash out at the academy for not accommodating to my tastes) because even though it was my favorite movie of the year, a lot of the movies put ahead of it were more deserving. Also, lol @ the butthurt people in here who believe that their skills at analyzing the merits of films are superior than the academy.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

Bart said:


> Pretty amazing that Quvenzhan? Wallis' only nine years old ;O
> 
> Has anyone in this thread even mentioned that?



i thought she was 6....

and Emmanuelle Riva being the oldest academy award nominee in history is also intriguing tidbits...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 11, 2013)

Tommy Lee Jones deserves to win best supporting actor for this one clip alone

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPK2FA5I6Vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

Tommy Lee Jone fucking killed it in Lincoln. Seriously.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 11, 2013)

KidTony said:


> The Avengers and TDKR weren't nominated, but Argo was.



I could swear that 'Avengers' was nominated for something in the technical categories, wasn't it? Visual effects, maybe...?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2013)

Avengers got a nomination.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 12, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I could swear that 'Avengers' was nominated for something in the technical categories, wasn't it? Visual effects, maybe...?



we were talking about best movie.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 12, 2013)

No SKyfall?!

America...be hating


----------



## KidTony (Jan 12, 2013)

Just finished watching Les Miserable, and it was good, though it doesn't compare to some of the others on the list. Jackman was fantastic, but not better than Day Lewis, and Hatheway was really good as well, though her part was really short. She's only in like a 1/4 of the movie, if that.

Up next, Silver Linnings Playbook


----------



## KidTony (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow! Silver Linnings Playbook was probably my favorite movie of the year! Great acting all around, and fantastic directing from Russel. Oh yeah, i'm in love with Jennifer Lawrence. I want her to marry me and have my babies.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Tommy Lee Jones deserves to win best supporting actor for this one clip alone
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPK2FA5I6Vg[/YOUTUBE]



lol @ the end of that clip

"How dare youuuu"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry.  I don't see great acting there.  I see Tommy Lee Jones wearing a silly wig and clothes from a museum.  The writing for the scene was good.  That's what you guys are actually marveling at.

You should be pushing for screenplay.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Rukia with spot on assessment. DDL did a good job, but it was a very bland character.

Phoenix deserves Oscar just for the scene he must keep his eyes from blinking while rapid firing answers to Hoffman - never mind how good he was in the rest of the movie. That scene alone is Oscar worthy. That shit was fucking intense.

Most people here probably haven't seen The Master though.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 13, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen the movie.  But I am fairly certain she didn't deserve the nomination.  She probably played herself.



This is true. Beasts of the Southern Wild was a fantastic movie, but if anyone deserves an award it is the casting director not her  acting. I mean she is very talented for her age, but I feel they wanted to nominate her just to have the youngest nominee against the oldest. She really had very little actual dialogue most of which was dubbed as a voice over which doesn't really tell much about actual acting ability. 

I found that Dwight Henry who played the father should have gotten nominated instead as her performance's impact was largely due to how well he played his part overall.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2013)

The fact that 'Elite Squad: The Enemy Within' and 'Compliance' didn't receive any love from the Academy is enough to support my argument that the accolades have become pretty meaningless.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> No SKyfall?!
> 
> America...be hating



Are you blind? Skyfall got 5 nominations, 3 more than it should have (don't get me wrong it's one of my favorite Bond films, but I digress).

Also, how as no one mentioned that _Snow White and the Huntsman_ got *two* nominations...are you fucking kidding me? That's how you know the Oscars are pretty shitty this year.

If I had to pick a percentage of how many nominations they got right I would say 60%.

Someone is always going to be snubbed, but there were too many this year, and for god's sake if you're going to allow 10 movies in the Best Picture category why the fuck do they keep on the teasing with only 9? They honestly couldn't pick ONE more movie? Really?

P.S Christopher Nolan didn't get the LoTR treatment (if you don't know what that is then don't bother replying about it), instead he pretty much got a big middle finger from The Academy.  I definitely found that interesting, I believed he'd at least land some technical nominations. I guess Kirsten Stewart and her film swooned everyone :ho


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Sorry.  I don't see great acting there.  I see Tommy Lee Jones wearing a silly wig and clothes from a museum.  The writing for the scene was good.  That's what you guys are actually marveling at.
> 
> You should be pushing for screenplay.



that's only one scene in a movie. Tommy Lee Jones deserved a nomination.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2013)

KidTony said:


> that's only one scene in a movie. Tommy Lee Jones deserved a nomination.



Lol, based on what? Because the Academy says so? I don't mean to offend you, but the way you blindly drink from the cup is quite ignorant. There was definitely a time when those awards--and even the nominations themselves--actually meant something of significance. But you're hard pressed to get any _real_ fan of film to buy into it now. In fact, the only people I can think of who really get into the Oscars are the award whores who lay out predictions like it's a fucking NCAA tournament bracket. I don't mean to beat a dead horse, but the only award guilds that still have any bit of credibility in this modern era of pop-culture is the VES nominations and the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America nominations. I guess the Saturn awards are still fun to keep tabs on--mainly for the science fiction and horror genres--but my point is, for the last several years--and possibly even longer--the Oscars have meant very little.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Daniel Day-Lewis and Jessica Chastain have it in the bag.



Well that wasn't hard to predict. The Oscars are guaranteed. 

I am so glad Christop Waltz won a Globe, though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

so what you're saying is that the academy is never wrong and always right 

even though there's always a retrospect going oh man we sure did fuck up picking X instead of Y


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Lol, based on what? Because the Academy says so? I don't mean to offend you, but the way you blindly drink from the cup is quite ignorant. There was definitely a time when those awards--and even the nominations themselves--actually meant something of significance. But you're hard pressed to get any _real_ fan of film to buy into it now. In fact, the only people I can think of who really get into the Oscars are the award whores who lay out predictions like it's a fucking NCAA tournament bracket. I don't mean to beat a dead horse, but the only award guilds that still have any bit of credibility in this modern era of pop-culture is the VES nominations and the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America nominations. I guess the Saturn awards are still fun to keep tabs on--mainly for the science fiction and horror genres--but my point is, for the last several years--and possibly even longer--the Oscars have meant very little.



Based on me watching a lot of movies this year. But you don't have to agree with me, which is perfectly fine, i mean i think your taste is movies is rather questionable, from seeing you posting around.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Exactly. You can say you don't like the academy, but when you try to say you're views somehow have more merit, well then who the fuck are you that your views should matter to me, or anyone?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

KidTony said:


> Exactly. You can say you don't like the academy, but when you try to say you're views somehow have more merit, well then who the fuck are you that your views should matter to me, or anyone?



well it's more like history has the last laugh on the merit argument cause how many of the films of the past 10 years that were nominated for Best Picture can you actually remember and actually straight up say this is a great film that has aged greatly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey atleast Oscars are better than Golden Globes, where Depp buying you dinner equals a nom for The Tourist.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Congrats, you named the three most mainstream directors you could find, including one who's never been even nominated. It's not about confidence, it's like winning a fucking Grammy is indicative of quality, it's not, it's about success and fame. Making a film that is tailor fitted for an Award rather than looking at a film objectively. It's about show, films filled with pandering material. Noone is saying these films are shit, most of them range from okay to mediocre but please stop. Also the "are you a director" point is moot.* I'm a film watcher and lover*, if you believe that only people in the Hollywood industry should be able to talk movies then good for you, but see I don't agree.
> 
> It's funny to see people use the butthurt argument, since I really don't most people couldn't care less if films the loved were nominated or not.



The point is, so is he, and so am i, and we disagree with you. What makes you a better 'flim lover'?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Parallax said:


> well it's more like history has the last laugh on the merit argument cause how many of the films of the past 10 years that were nominated for Best Picture can you actually remember and actually straight up say this is a great film that has aged greatly.



Oscar winning films are some of the most acclaimed in history. Just look at the list of winners and nominees, a great majority of them are cirtically aclaimed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

> The point is, so is he, and so am i, and we disagree with you. What makes you a better 'flim lover'?



Did I say I was a better, I was putting my argument against yours. 



> Oscar winning films are some of the most acclaimed in history. Just look at the list of winners and nominees, a great majority of them are cirtically aclaimed.



Yeah we're talking about current Oscars, as in the last ten years.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

some are but a lot are just as maligned

do you remember Shakespeare in Love, Rebecca, How Green Was My Valley, Driving Miss Daisy, Around the World in 80 Days, Gigi, Ordinary People, Chariots of Fire, Dances With Wolves, The English Patient, Chicago, Crash?

And these are winners not just the nominees


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Did I say I was a better, I was putting my argument against yours.



So you don't believe there's an objective way to measure quality? Obviously you do, because you don't think the academy is doing a very good job.





> Yeah we're talking about current Oscars, as in the last ten years.



The nominees and winners in the last ten years have been amongst the most critically aclaimed movies of their respective years. Will they stand the test of time, well, kind of early to ask that isn't it? But i'd venture that the likes of "There Will Be Blood", "No Country for old Men", "The Social Network" and many others will.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

> Making a film that is tailor fitted for an award? Lol what are you even talking about?



Films pandering to Oscars, released at times where they will get nommed and created at times solely for the season. heck even great films are adjusted to fit the criteria.



> No, I think that you need to stop. Stop bashing the academy because YOUR movies were not nominated or because YOUR TASTES were not satisfied.



I don't care for the Oscars not I didn't care if anything I liked wasn't nommed. If you think I gauge quality by Oscars you're mistaken.



> but am i going to lash out at the academy and claim they are insignificant because of it? No.



Oscars are significant, in column inches and who's wearing what. And who's colour is what, and what is more politically correct, no wait let's give an Oscar to Crash.

Oscars are neutered, claiming to be the most presitigous Award ceremony in film, not just Hollywood but the World when it's really about who you know and who lobbied for which film. It's nothing but politics for me so I can't take them as the leader or whatever people label it. Might as well give the Oscar to Avengers and what not, it'd still be a farce but atleast the pretense would be gone.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Parallax said:


> some are but a lot are just as maligned
> 
> do you remember Shakespeare in Love, Rebecca, How Green Was My Valley, Driving Miss Daisy, Around the World in 80 Days, Gigi, Ordinary People, Chariots of Fire, Dances With Wolves, The English Patient, Chicago, Crash?
> 
> And these are winners not just the nominees



Rebecca s a timeless classic. Shakespeare in Love is the first comedy to win best picture, Driving Miss Daisy is my mom's favorite movie, and i own Dances with Wolves, Chicago, and Crash. So yeah, i remeber most of of those movies, and i would be willing to bet a lot of other people do as well.

Also, i though you were talking about in the last decade? Not every movie is going to stand the test of time, and if that's your criteria for judging the academy, then i have to say it's the toughest i've ever seen in my life about anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

> The nominees and winners in the last ten years have been amongst the most critically aclaimed movies of their respective years. Will they stand the test of time, well, kind of early to ask that isn't it? But i'd venture that the likes of "There Will Be Blood", "No Country for old Men", "The Social Network" and many others will.



Many others? Like Crash, The Artist, Shakespear in Love, Chicago (gag), Slumdog, The Hurt Locker, Bullock for The Blind Side was probably the funniest though.

Para don' go hating on Rebecca.


----------



## Bart (Jan 14, 2013)

We need a seperate thread for predictions like we did last year ;3

If anyone hasnt created it yet :WOW


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Many others? Like Crash, The Artist, Shakespear in Love, Chicago (gag), Slumdog, The Hurt Locker, Bullock for The Blind Side was probably the funniest though.
> 
> Para don' go hating on Rebecca.



Or like the ones you didn't mention. And isay the same thing to you that i said to paralax. If your criteria of a good film is that it must universally revered and be remembered by all years later, then its way too harsh. The academy's job is to give credit to best movies of the year, which imo, does rather a good job at.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

Except No country for Old Men for the most part got noms because of the Coen. And TWBB because of DDL.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

wait if it isn't remember down the years then it wasn't really the best film of that year

that's just common sense


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Except No country for Old Men for the most part got noms because of the Coen. And TWBB because of DDL.



or because you know as an alternative theory, they were good fucking movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

> or because you know as an alternative theory, they were good fucking movies



So were a ton of other great films, but they lost, like Up in the air losing to Hurt Locker.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Years 2003-2007 were pretty good.
LOTR, Million Dollar Baby, The Departed, NCFOM were from good to great films...
Lately the thing is becoming quite a fucking joke.... itslike patriotic stuff and old school flicks are the ones mostly supported...


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> So were a ton of other great films, like Up in the air losing to Hurt Locker.



i liked up in the air better as well, but the voters didn't. I don't see your point. Only one movie can win, getting nominated is considered a great honor.


----------



## Z (Jan 14, 2013)

I love Rebecca; it might even be Hitchcock's second best. But The Grapes of Wrath deserved to win.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

Rebecca as Hitchcock's 2nd best?  Z you disappoint


----------



## Z (Jan 14, 2013)

North by Northwest as Hitchcock's best? Cmon dude. I said it may be 2nd. Definitely in the top 5.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

You have to watch North By Northwest on a big screen son

then you'll see how legit it is


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Films pandering to Oscars, released at times where they will get nommed and created at times solely for the season. heck even great films are adjusted to fit the criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really do not understand where you are coming from bro. How is it politically motivated? Maybe you can give me some insight to this. The day notable actors and directors stop showing up at the Oscars is the day I will claim it is losing significance. The day notable actors and directors refuse their oscars is the day I will claim it is losing its significance. But just because you have not agreed with their decisions in the last couple of years does not mean the entire academy is a farce.



			
				Parallax said:
			
		

> wait if it isn't remember down the years then it wasn't really the best film of that year
> 
> that's just common sense



lolwut? Bro, that is some ridiculous standards you have. Please explain to me why remembrance equates to quality. I am pretty sure the Harry Potter series is more celebrated and more remembered than There Will Be Blood....so are you seriously going to tell me that certain HP movies are better than There Will Be Blood lol? Twilight is more celebrated (by audiences) and will be more remembered than "A Beautiful Mind"; is it better?

 As KidTony briefly mentioned, you guys are forgetting the significance of the "nominations". Being nominated is an immense honor. Being among the 5-10 movies nominated out of all the movies in the entire year is an accomplishment.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

as a film?  Harry Potter over TWBB?  Are you serious?  From who?  fuck outta here with that logic

in ten years yes I will assure you film people will talk about TWBB over Twilight and Harry Potter


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't see how it's ridiculous standards to judge the quality of a work over the years rather than in the moment


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

> Twilight is more celebrated (by audiences



Success=/=celebrated

What are you talking about.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I don't see how it's ridiculous standards to judge the quality of a work over the years rather than in the moment




Which is not something any of you is doing anyway, because you re critizing the way the academy has been run in last few years.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Success=/=celebrated
> 
> What are you talking about.



The academy gives credit to a lot of films who would never be comerical sucess. I mean, look at Amour, who the fuck ever heard of that film but critics and other people that are film enthusiasts? Because of the academy, that film is not only getting credit for being a good film, but publicity and public recognition that it would never have. The Academy does that for lots of films every year.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2013)

Parallax said:


> as a film?  Harry Potter over TWBB?  Are you serious?  From who?  fuck outta here with that logic
> 
> in ten years yes I will assure you film people will talk about TWBB over Twilight and Harry Potter



Are you serious? You think people know TWBB as well as they know Harry Potter lol? Go ask a random 20 people on the street and I bet only a handful will have seen TWBB as opposed to nearly all of them watching Harry Potter. Harry Potter right now is the movie with more remembrance than TWBB, that cannot even be argued. 



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> Success=/=celebrated
> 
> What are you talking about.



Ok, my bad, poor choice of words. Twilight has a bigger following than A Beautiful Mind. Movies with bigger followings usually are remembered more.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2013)

KidTony said:


> The academy gives credit to a lot of films who would never be comerical sucess. I mean, look at Amour, who the fuck ever heard of that film but critics and other people that are film enthusiasts? Because of the academy, that film is not only getting credit for being a good film, but publicity and public recognition that it would never have. The Academy does that for lots of films every year.



^This

I never even heard of Amour prior to viewing these nominations. I watched it and damn it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

More like people are too lazy to go find alternative films and need Oscars to spoon feed them choices. But even I give credit to people, with the internet people don't need Oscars to pick out films for them, they can find them on their own.



> Because of the academy



More like because of the Palme D'or.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

> Ok, my bad, poor choice of words. Twilight has a bigger following than A Beautiful Mind. Movies with bigger followings usually are remembered more.



I thought we're talking about quality, because then Bodyguard is the most memorable film of the 90s apparently.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> More like people are too lazy to go find alternative films and need Oscars to spoon feed them choices. But even I give credit to people, with the internet people don't need Oscars to pick out films for them, they can find them on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> More like because of the Palme D'or.



but people usually like to check reviews of movies prior to or after watching them which is why websites like IMDB and Rotten Tomatoes are so popular (or even Konoha Theater). Movies that are nominated are usually critically acclaimed; why is it so bad that people would like to watch critically acclaimed movies via the Oscars? 



> I thought we're talking about quality, because then Bodyguard is the most memorable film of the 90s apparently.



We are talking about quality. Parallax believes that good movies MUST be movies that are remembered.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2013)

Parallax is right to take There Will Be Blood over Harry Potter.  Remember the past.  ET versus Blade Runner was initially in ET's favor.  And we all know how that turned out.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well Star Wars are more known than Citizen Kane.. and same goes for Harry Potter over TWBB.. but here is the thing.. in 200 years from now. Kane and TWBB will be considered ultimate works of film art..  while the franchises will be considered tales for kids...


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Are you serious? You think people know TWBB as well as they know Harry Potter lol? Go ask a random 20 people on the street and I bet only a handful will have seen TWBB as opposed to nearly all of them watching Harry Potter. Harry Potter right now is the movie with more remembrance than TWBB, that cannot even be argued.




The Harry Potter films are more known than TWBB, but no one is going to be talking about them in 10 years. I would say TWBB will be more remembered, just because people will still bring it up after that amount of time. No one is going to bring up Harry Potter movies, unless there's a series reboot. TWBB has more potential to remain relevant in future discussions.

Twilight is basically The New Kids on the Block put onto film. Something future-women will laugh about in 10 years.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry GK.  No one talks about American Beauty anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

Rukia what did you think about Bradley Cooper's nom?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 14, 2013)

Whats with Benedict not winning for his role as Sherlock? Figure'd that would've been no contest


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Rukia what did you think about Bradley Cooper's nom?


I was shocked to discover that Bradley Cooper actually was decent in Silver Linings Playbook.  I have never considered him to be a very good actor.

Surprised he got a nomination though.  Must be a weak field if he is the best they can come up with.


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2013)

Dat Phoenix Master Performance 

Cooper has no chance. I'll rage if DDL steals it 

FUCKING RAGE BRA!


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Parallax is right to take There Will Be Blood over Harry Potter.  Remember the past.  ET versus Blade Runner was initially in ET's favor.  And we all know how that turned out.



I definitely take TWBB over Harry Potter. I was just trying to prove that the best movies are not always the most remembered movies.



			
				Grape Krush said:
			
		

> Dat Phoenix Master Performance
> 
> Cooper has no chance. I'll rage if DDL steals it
> 
> FUCKING RAGE BRA!



lol DDL is obviously going to take it, he was the highlight of lincoln and lincoln is the most nominated movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2013)

Lincoln is about as American/Freedom a film gets. It's gonna take the main awards.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2013)

Leo gets snubbed as expected. I expect DDL to win, that it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2013)

@Tetra, DDL vs Pheonix, who you taking?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2013)

Frank Langella, who should've been nominated.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2013)

For what? 

Come on though, you have to admit Phoenix was pretty damn amazing in TM. I ask because only like three of us have seen it


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2013)

'Robot and Frank.'

I honestly couldn't care less who wins between DDL and Joaquin Phoenix. But if I'm forced to pick one I guess I'll go with the latter since he didn't take on 'The Master' in hopes of achieving an easy path to an Oscar.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2013)

Agreed, but I also found DDL's character to be bland, but it's supposed to be a "historically accurate performance" of Lincoln - so I'm kind of at a crossroads. 

I guess I should just blame Spielberg for choosing a boring character just for Oscar contention. 

Also massively disappointed Silver Linings Playbook received a nod. By the formula romcom shouldn't get a nod just because it's cross dressing in more mature attire.

Finally, if that rail gun doesn't shoot a spiral rail ala Quake, I will cry.

I'll check out 'Robot and Frank', if I can find it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2013)

The fact that Bradley Cooper has been nominated for an Oscar makes me want to laugh uncontrollably in the faces of people who still take this ceremony serious.

Come get me in like a decade when they finally decide to refine how the voting process works. Anyone who believes for one second that the Academy is still at the level it was at in the 60, 70s and even the 80s is fucking high.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2013)

He actually reminded me of a very mild version of someone I knew in High School who was always manic. I think he was successful with the character to a degree, but to be nominated for America's top honors is quite silly. 

I don't really mind - I just hope he hasn't let it get to his head. I wouldn't mind seeing him in more serious roles as opposed to the straight lace component of comedies. Probably because I'm typecasting him in my mind and I like to see people break away from their normal routines. Especially comedic actors, because they for some reason have exceptional potential for dramatic roles, I.E. Jim Carry, Will Ferrell.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2013)

Tetra, I see you put Badlands on the 'snubbed by the academy' list, but knowing you hate Malick, what would you have nominated it for?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 15, 2013)

Kind of off-topic, but why the hell wasn't Dexter nominated for best TV serie @ Golden Globes? The last season was the shit.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2013)

Worst Oscar since last year.07 was the last quality year and I predict Lincoln to sweep. 



These damn old people voting for the awards.

*Best Picture:*

_The Master

Moonrise Kingdom

Zero Dark Thirty

Argo._

See, Academy? My list is safe and credible and most of all NOT out of touch Oscar bait.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2013)

I've missed this.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

Do I get credibility now that Michael Moore--who made one of the best documentaries of the last several decades in 'Bowling for Columbine'--and Anthony Hopkins basically echoed the same sentiments as myself?

I wonder what these two guys will come up with next. It's comical.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Eh, dont see whats the point in getting work up over awards. After seeing 3 6 mafia winning an Oscar, pretty much told me everything I need to know about the process.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't be hatin on Three 6 Mafia


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Don't be hatin on Three 6 Mafia



Hey, its hard out here for a pimp.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Now Django will probably be nominated and/or win. That OST is garbage. 

I think I hate Tarantino more and more each time I see him or one of his NEW movies. I can't believe he compared himself to Kubrick. People must be feeding his ego 24/7 365, or he's really full of himself.

The thing that stands out to me most about Kubrick is that he doesn't have a "calling card" in his films that make the audience stop and think, "Oh this is Kubrick". He was able to translate source material into another medium without putting his own twist or flavor into it. He just did what he could to give his rendition whatever it needed to make it work. 

Unlike Tarantino, who basically makes the same movie over and over, but with different settings and characters. Everything else is basically the same. If Tarantino is in a "Director's sibling rivalry" with anyone, it's fucking Tim Burton.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 16, 2013)

QT will be considered a film god after his death... imo none combines homages, humor,drama, good storytelling, trashy fun like he does.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> QT will be considered a film god after his death... imo none combines homages, humor,drama, good storytelling, trashy fun like he does.




Trashy fun. That's the perfect way to describe his work.

He will be remembered, but not as a "Film God". You're putting him on a *really* high pedestal.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Now Django will probably be nominated and/or win. That OST is garbage.
> 
> I think I hate Tarantino more and more each time I see him or one of his NEW movies. I can't believe he compared himself to Kubrick. People must be feeding his ego 24/7 365, or he's really full of himself.
> 
> ...



I could not agree more bro. While I respect Tarantino as a great filmmaker; I do think he is overrated. You said it best, he has been making the same movies over and over again.

Also, I saw the Master last night and it was AMAZING haha. Joaquin was soo good in it. I am honestly conflicted now between Joaquin or Daniel Day Lewis winning for the best actor category. I will be happy either way. I always thought of Joaquin as a great actor but his acting in this movie really raised the bar.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2013)

The more I see Tarantino, the less impressed I am. Did he really compare himself to Kubrick because clearly people around him have been lying to him. Kubrick tried his hand at alot of different films, Tarantino makes pretty much the same movie each time, not to mention homage shtick is irritating. He's still a good director, but yeah overrated beyond belief.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

*Team Joaquin*


Come at me, bro


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The more I see Tarantino, the less impressed I am. Did he really compare himself to Kubrick because clearly people around him have been lying to him. Kubrick tried his hand at alot of different films, Tarantino makes pretty much the same movie each time, not to mention homage shtick is irritating. He's still a good director, but yeah overrated beyond belief.




I'll paraphrase, but this might be the literal quote, "I'm in a sibling rivalry with Stanley Kubrick and Orson Welles".

True story.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The more I see Tarantino, the less impressed I am. Did he really compare himself to Kubrick because clearly people around him have been lying to him. Kubrick tried his hand at alot of different films, Tarantino makes pretty much the same movie each time, not to mention homage shtick is irritating. He's still a good director, but yeah overrated beyond belief.



lol glad to see that we agree on something.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2013)

> "I'm in a sibling rivalry with Stanley Kubrick and Orson Welles".



Orson Welles? Lol not even close. He does have alot of success but it's mostly thanks to Pulp fiction, the media, and fetishising Asian culture. Most of his films will not stand the test of time, for me atleast.



> lol glad to see that we agree on something.



I'd say we agree on alot of things, except the Oscars


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Pulp Fiction is the only thing that stands up to multiple viewings.

It really is a good movie lol.

Also Quintin, if you don't like people asking you questions that are  very relevant to both the times we live in and your movies, why don't  you make an inde? Blowing up at a reporter for doing his job and making  an absolutely terrible analogy belittling slavery on every fundamental  level, is pretty fucking moronic. Fucking Herman Munster-looking,  has-been, rinse and repeat ass director.

"I'm not your slave, okay? And you're not my master"

Seriously, how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I'd say we agree on alot of things, except the Oscars



haha and even on that we do agree on many things. For one; I know we both believe that Dark Knight should have won Best Picture and Nolan as best director.



> "I'm not your slave, okay? And you're not my master"
> 
> Seriously, how fucking stupid are you?



Wow did he really say that? Lol i've lost some respect for him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2013)

What slaves didn't go around shooting white people and had to fight for even basic rights. What that's not true, post Civil War America was filled with cool slaves with cool Tupac background music.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

The coolest slaves had 65" 300 spoke Daytons on their 1884 Cadillac Carriage DeVilles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The more I see Tarantino, the less impressed I am. Did he really compare himself to Kubrick because clearly people around him have been lying to him. Kubrick tried his hand at alot of different films, Tarantino makes pretty much the same movie each time, not to mention homage shtick is irritating. He's still a good director, but yeah overrated beyond belief.


Agree Ennoea.  Tarantino has actually regressed as a filmmaker.  He was more creative when he started.  Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, True Romance (script), and Jackie Brown did some different things.  Kill Bill, Death Proof, Inglorious Basterds, and Django are all very similar.  The setting is really the only thing he modifies right now.

I think he should hang it up if he is out of ideas.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> *Team Joaquin*
> 
> 
> Come at me, bro


Phoenix is a douche.  He was at the Golden Globes.  And the hosts made that hilarious joke about James Cameron.  And he was all stonefaced.  There is no excuse for that.  It was funny.  I have a sense of humor even when I am stoned.  So I don't want to hear that excuse.

Why didn't the man laugh?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Joaquin is much more badass than DDL will ever be..


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Joaquin is much more badass than DDL will ever be..



lol breh, while I respect your opinion; Daniel Day Lewis is as BADASS as BADASS can get. I will list a few points that will hopefully convince you.

"For Michael Mann's The Last of the Mohicans (1992), the actor was able to prepare for the role of James Fenimore Cooper's 18th-century hero Hawkeye by living off the land for six months, learning how to hunt, fish and skin animals."

"But it was his method work as Bill the Butcher in Scorsese's Gangs of New York (2002) that attracted most attention. He trained as a butcher, caught pneumonia while on set *(having refused to change his threadbare coat for a warmer one because it hadn't existed in the 19th century)*, and* wandered about Rome (where Gangs was filmed) in character, fighting strangers. *"I had to do my preparation," he says with a grin. "And I will admit that I went mad, totally mad. I remembered the days of fighting on the Millwall terraces and they stood me in good stead for Bill the Butcher. He was a bit of a punk, a marvellous character and a joy to be ? but not so good for my physical or mental health.""

"For In The Name of the Father (1993),* he slept in an abandoned jail and ate only prison rations.* For The Crucible (1996), he lived in the film set's replica village *without electricity or running water and built his character's house with 17th-century tools."*

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...s-yielded-another-oscar-contender-776563.html

This man is so badass and my favorite actor hands down.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2013)

Pheonix doesn't like awards season.

DDL kind of goes over the top, sometimes it works with "I abandoned my boy," other times not so much and his crazy method acting is nuts. If he ever does play a black character, we all know what to expect


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2013)

god, i can't wait to see The Master

And DDL is the fucking man. You gott give to anyone who goes to such lenght to inhabit a character. for Lincoln, they said he read like 200 books on the subject.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2013)

I imagine he went up to Black people on the street and told them "you're free."


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

the amount of preparation it takes is great and all and I respect it but I care more about the end result than the actual process to get there


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> the amount of preparation it takes is great and all and I respect it but I care more about the end result than the actual process to get there



That is certainly true but in how many movies has he actually let you down? Even in the movies that I did not enjoy; he gave a powerful performance.

Gangs of New York, Last of the Mohicans, In the name of the father, my left foot, there will be blood, the boxer and lincoln are movies that his performance actually astonished me. I didn't enjoy the boxer or movies like the crucible as much as I did others but his acting was still amazing in it. I've yet to see a bad performance by him.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I imagine he went up to Black people on the street and told them "you're free."



lmaooooooooo

He went into the hood and proclaimed in front of the gangs; "I am the man that is responsible for your freedom"


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't seen all of of DDL's movies, but of the ones i've seen there hasn't been one i havne't been blown away by his performance. I mean, i struggle to like There Will be Blood, but no one can deny DDL was fucking out of this world.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

I've always felt that TWBB was about 40% DDL and 60% PTA and that's only because PTA's track record with drawing out the best performances out of every actor he's had is really remarkable.  

It kinda reminds me of how Karl Malone was a great Bball player but he also had Jerry Sloan and his system to get the most out of him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2013)

Parallax.  You lost your damn mind.  No one will understand that analogy here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2013)

Exactly, talk about baseball somewhere else.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

look it up you lazy bastards, I gave you names to google


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2013)

Im a bit surprised 'The Impossible' wasnt nominated for best picture.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2013)

The Academy, Golden Globe etc are racist.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Even Para's analogies are hipster-retro garbage


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2013)

Phoenix >DDL


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

how is Basketball hipster and retro?

fuck outta here with that :|


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Karl Malone reference = retro and therefor hipster.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm _really_ reaching...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2013)

Wait, what sport are we talking about?


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Tongue Hockey.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2013)

I miss the days when people could have bad taste.  This PC is a bunch of nonsense


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

People are entitled to like bad stuff.

I like a lot of straight up genre films.

It comes with the territory.

But uh... Oscars are carrots.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2013)

It is kind of creepy Tetra keeps a stock pic of Stunna so he can pull up on a whim. .


----------



## Velocity (Jan 17, 2013)

Y'know what, since you guys obviously can't be trusted to stop bitching at each other like a pair of twelve year olds, I obviously have to shut you up myself.

There. Done. Any more of this stupid as hell back and forth crap and I'll start banning people. Nobody should be getting this worked up over a bloody awards ceremony... Nothing that happens during the Oscars affects us in any way, shape or form. The Oscars are for the actors and directors and writers and musicians - not us - and we only get to watch it because it strokes their collective egos.

All that should matter is how much you like a film, not how many awards it gets.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Y'know what, since you guys obviously can't be trusted to stop bitching at each other like a pair of twelve year olds, I obviously have to shut you up myself.
> 
> There. Done. Any more of this stupid as hell back and forth crap and I'll start banning people. Nobody should be getting this worked up over a bloody awards ceremony... Nothing that happens during the Oscars affects us in any way, shape or form. The Oscars are for the actors and directors and writers and musicians - not us - and we only get to watch it because it strokes their collective egos.
> 
> All that should matter is how much you like a film, not how many awards it gets.



lol fair enough


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Y'know what, since you guys obviously can't be trusted to stop bitching at each other like a pair of twelve year olds, I obviously have to shut you up myself.
> 
> There. Done. Any more of this stupid as hell back and forth crap and I'll start banning people. Nobody should be getting this worked up over a bloody awards ceremony... Nothing that happens during the Oscars affects us in any way, shape or form. The Oscars are for the actors and directors and writers and musicians - not us - and we only get to watch it because it strokes their collective egos.
> 
> All that should matter is how much you like a film, not how many awards it gets.



I bet my life savings in this show, so it obviously affects me .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2013)

Tale of when Ennoea became disillusioned with Oscars

It was a few years back (04-05 maybe). Honestly I never really cared for them but the hype was undeniable so I watched them religiously. I was really becoming interested in film at the time, esp stuff outside of mainstream so I was pretty excited to get info on the films maybe see something interesting. But the coverage was about celebrity, back slapping, image, brand, clothes, red carpet, popularity. Noone even mentioned film, they showed a few scenes where someone was shouting and the idiots on the sofa talked about how intense it looked. The whole ceremony was grotesquely fake, ingenuine and vacuous beyond belief. But the worst part was how they gave zero credit to anyone outside the overly hyped actor. The Actor isn't the only one here, the writers contribute much more, the Directors, the Cinematographer  are what made this film. Why not mention them, unless it's fucking Spielberg. It was like watching a bunch of afraid lemmings. That's when I thought to myself why I ever even took an interest in this thing, it's really quite awful.

This is not a ceremony for a film lover, it's for your everyday person who has a passing interest, and women who want to see clothes and famous people.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2013)

I watch out of curiosity.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's Ben Affleck's reaction to his _Oscar_ snub...


----------



## Jay. (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Pheonix doesn't like awards season.
> 
> DDL kind of goes over the top, sometimes it works with "I abandoned my boy," other times not so much and his crazy method acting is nuts.* If he ever does play a black character, we all know what to expect*




  

**


----------



## Psychic (Jan 29, 2013)

I use to respect the Oscars, back when they actually nominated good movies because they were good. I just can't understand how movies like, "Les Miserables" would be nominated over movies like "Looper." Looper was one of the best movies of the year.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oscars? Is that a fruit?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 30, 2013)

Psychic said:


> I use to respect the Oscars, back when they actually nominated good movies because they were good. I just can't understand how movies like, "Les Miserables" would be nominated over movies like "Looper." Looper was one of the best movies of the year.



lol looper was horrible. I liked the concept but the delivery was bad.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 30, 2013)

Looper was an ok movie, but didn't stand out. The premise was cool, but it lacked any standout performances and the plot got convoluted part way through. Also any type of sci-fi movie gets hated on by the academy regardless of quality. Cloud Atlas deserved more nominations too but it got shafted. 

Plus by the time the SAG's, Golden Globes and other awards are finished the oscars are like 99% predictable anyway. We already know Lincoln is going to win so sitting through 3+ hours of bad camera work and poor comedy writing isn't worth it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 30, 2013)

KazeYama said:


> Looper was an ok movie, but didn't stand out. The premise was cool, but it lacked any standout performances and the plot got convoluted part way through. Also any type of sci-fi movie gets hated on by the academy regardless of quality. Cloud Atlas deserved more nominations too but it got shafted.
> 
> *Plus by the time the SAG's, Golden Globes and other awards are finished the oscars are like 99% predictable anyway. We already know Lincoln is going to win* so sitting through 3+ hours of bad camera work and poor comedy writing isn't worth it.



lol but the SAGS and Golden Globes snubbed Lincoln for Argo. So now im actually curious to see what is going to happen. I know that Day-Lewis has his award in the bag but the rest remains to be seen.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 1, 2013)

The Academy really hates DiCaprio 


not even a nomination.


I know he was bitching too much about playing calvin and using the n word in django but hey the shit going down infront of the camera is relevant. And he was an intense villain.

Dat fucking table scene with the hammer


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2013)

Are they giving Oscars away to anyone, nothing Di Crapio did in that film was Oscar worthy, unless the award show is so cheap that screaming for a minute and whacking a hammer equates to good acting.


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2013)

Jay. said:


> The Academy really hates DiCaprio
> 
> 
> not even a nomination.
> ...



shit was an awesome mood lasher scene


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Are they giving Oscars away to anyone, nothing Di Crapio did in that film was Oscar worthy, unless the award show is so cheap that screaming for a minute and whacking a hammer equates to good acting.




Seems that way. Django and Silver nominated, Master not.

I mean, how does a movie have a nominee for actress, actor and supporting actor and still not get a nom?


----------



## Jay. (Feb 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Are they giving Oscars away to anyone, nothing Di Crapio did in that film was Oscar worthy, unless the award show is so cheap that screaming for a minute and whacking a hammer equates to good acting.



I love waltz but then I counter with him not doing anything oscar worthy too.


This discussion leads to nowhere since nobody gets the oscar for doing oscar worthy things anymore.

Atleast Leo, despite his bitching about playing that role, played a character that oppossed all previous characters he ever played before.

I can see an development in his acting.

Waltz is waltz.

TBH I saw some Hans Landa in many scenes. He was badass and brilliant and everything. But the modesty and elegance is just part of his personality.


But Leo impressed me more. Seeing how he is a little pussy and wanker irl, playing a slave owner was pretty much ascending his horizon.

I would be surprised if Di Caprio can actually make a fist irl.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol so you were impressed the actor acted? I just don't see it myself, we shouldn't give people wards because they play someone outside their comfort zone, when that is in general what their job is.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 3, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Lol so you were impressed the actor acted? I just don't see it myself, we shouldn't give people wards because they play someone outside their comfort zone, when that is in general what their job is.



Wait when are you willing to give someone an academy award, then? 



there is a difference between playing something outside of your comfort zone and playing pretty flawless outside of your comfort zone


the later is di caprio. 

And I don't even like him as a person that much. But ever since The Man with the Iron Mask I have mad respect for his acting skills.



Let's be honest. Waltz will win because he is a german, that trolls the english language like no one ever did before.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone have a stream for this?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Never mind, the stream just went down.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2013)

do you not own a tv Rukia?


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

7:30 over here it's starting. 

I can't wait pek pek


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh God, that reporter has such an annoying voice. I think I've seen her in some movie before, got to google her now, dammit.

No success so far, but then again, not knowing might be much better


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Kathleen Kennedy Exits ?Jurassic Park IV? to Concentrate on ?Star Wars: Episode VII?

Says it will show the actual award show, only doing the red carpet at the moment.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

We saw your boobs =D


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

So far, so funny. You hilarious as fuck Seth.

Also lol @ that bit with Sally Field.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Silver Lining gon sweep


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

lol     nope


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

WOO-HOO!

 Plz pick Schultz! Please pick Schultz!


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

move list

best stream i could find


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Seymour-Hoffman got robbed.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

NOPE.avi

Waltz deserved it, YES!


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank effing god, I am so fucking happy.   Professor Schultz got the award for best supporting actor.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 24, 2013)

Somebody in front row please shoot McFarlane in the face. Where are you, Clint? 

Waltz wins again? Man...


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Somebody in front row please shoot McFarlane in the face. Where are you, Clint?







P.S. Clint Eastwood is the dumb ass fucking piece of shit


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

^If only Romney was on that chair instead of Obama, right?


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

*Doesn't give a shit about best animated short*


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> ^If only Romney was on that chair instead of Obama, right?



Be interesting 

Never saw any of the animated feature films. How.. oh how am I expected to give a shit about 'em.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2013)

lol brave won. what a crock


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)

Such bull....


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2013)

more pixar dick sucking.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

lol lol lol "I hope I don't lose to that old lady Jennifer Lawrence."


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2013)

good point about the avengers


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Where the fuck is Scarlet Johannson?

All dudes?


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Goddammit. Why'd the "achievement in cinematography" have to be given to a movie I don't know shit about?


----------



## blackbird (Feb 24, 2013)

Worst Oscar intro I've seen. No point whatsoever than to promote McFarlane at a point where he had done absolutely nothing.


> P.S. Clint Eastwood is the dumb ass fucking piece of shit


Who else would you count on in the situation other than Hollywood's last Republican?

God this show is rushed.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2013)

It does seem rushed.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Life of Pi, man. Yessir.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Blackbird

You're right. Even though he has one of the most popular television shows currently running.

Clint Eastwood being a Repub is just the tip of the iceberg, it's that he endorsed a dumb-ass like Romney. If you're going to go off a rant about how Romney isn't as much of a fucking scrub know that I'm going to put you on ignore.

@Nakor

The oscar with George Lucas seemed more sucky.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2013)

we gotta get that 50 years of james bond video in there so stfu


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Nakor

*brofist*

True story.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2013)

@Bender


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Anniston hanging all over Channing Tatum (most likely make up for Brad Pitt  )

lol @ that diss to Clooney


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2013)

they are really going after clooney.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Nakor said:


> they are really going after clooney.



Where the fuck is he anyway?!


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Where the fuck is he anyway?!



They showed him 50 times...


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Nakor

I go after 'em too for that awful movie he exposed me and my pops to, "Leatherheads" 

Also goddammit "The Hobbit" got snubbed an award for hairstyling >.<


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2013)

The Hobbit won't win any awards.

edit - Skyfall will win one award for best song. but that's just adele killing it per usual


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Django was my favorite movie of last year..

but yea Hoffman was robbed

but the academy can make it up by giving Phoenix his much deserved oscar


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Halle Berry body ain't what it used to be 


James Bond  

Forever epic


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> They showed him 50 times...



The hell, am I blind?! 
And damn, haven't seem most of the movies  which are nominated, should rectify that soon...


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

who the hell is singing?


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Tyler Durden

Shirley Bassey

EDIT:

She's the one that sang  the opening for the 007 James Bond film Gold Finger


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> The hell, am I blind?!
> And damn, haven't seem most of the movies  which are nominated, should rectify that soon...



You probably didn't recognize him with the bread


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

YEAH! Here comes Jamie and Kerry Washington  

Kerry looks hot as fuck


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

She looked better in that heat chamber


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> You probably didn't recognize him with the *bread*



Probably


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

jamie foxx looks old


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Tyler Durden 

He is. Guy has been around for long ass time. 


WOO-HOO!

Sir Liam Neeson
A.K.A. Qui-Gon Jinn, Bryan Paulsen from Taken, and Batman Ras Al Ghul!


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

It's either Zero Dark Thirty chick or Daniel Day Lewis Lincoln


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Liam, looking bored as usual.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

lol @ Seth Macfarlane's jokes

On Zero Dark thirty "A woman being unable to let anything go"

also Lincoln "John Wilkes Booth being the first to get up in Lincoln's head"


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

damn McFarlane..that was pretty nice jab at Ben Affleck right there

Sugarman won....as expected


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Tyler Durden

I liked the Lincoln and joke about Zero Dark Thirty chick being "unable to let go"


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Fuck Yeah! Amour won!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

yeah

Amour won, at least there is justice for once


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

GODDAMMIT, why John Travolta...why.... >_<

The dude looks like Joel Schumacher.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

i wouldn't mind banging Catherine Zeta-Jones

maybe i should rewatch Chicago


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Catherine Zeta Jones = boner.  Good god.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Tyler Durden

My parents own the film. How is it? Seems too old folk type/chick flick(Dream Girls-like) for my taste.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Catherine Zeta Jones looked hot as hell.  I hate Michael Douglas right now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones = boner.  Good god.



Well, didn't think she looked that good on stage. Might be because it's pretty late here, but she IS getting older...(in the film she looked great though  ).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

This Les Mis performance is gonna blow.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

This part could be bad.  Some of these people can't sing.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)

Boooo! 

Someone get Russel Crowe out here!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

@Bender

It's pretty damn good...definitely didn't deserve its BP but its one of the best musicals i've ever watched and Zeta-Jones went away with the movie

it's miles better than Les Miserables at least

@Rukia

has Douglas gotten a kid from her?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

please don't show up crowe..please don't show up crowe...

edit - oh fuck


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Nine is the worst.  Did you guys ever see that trash?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I love this song though.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Rukia

I dun think Anne Hatheway can sing. 

Some of 'em dun look like they're able to deliver a note well.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I love how he got the least amount of time and a pity clap


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Crowe is ruining this by himself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2013)

Even when song badly this song is amazing


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

thank fuck thats over


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd bust Jennifer Hutsons pussy wide open.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

It's still pretty amazing how they got so many actors to sing. Training can really do wonders (though some had previous musical experience, I think).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

That could have been much worse, but it was still awkward when they were all singing at the same time.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

lol Unbelievable. Sacha Baron Cohen was in Les Miserables. I thought the dude's thing was comedy films.

EDIT:

Too bad I'd beat you to it. 

I'd give that bitch the time of her life.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

He was in Hugo too.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

i thought Sascha Baron Cohen was snickering when Crowe was singing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't believe Brave won.  Mediocrity should never be rewarded.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Cohen was also in Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I know, right? ParaNorman got snubbed big time. Brave didn't even deserve its nomination.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I bet that pirates film was good.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Look everyone! It's the movie with the space smurfs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Can't believe *Brave won*.  Mediocrity should never be rewarded.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

That's probably exactly what is happening to Ted, actually.

EDIT -- Is Mark talking to himself IRL? lol


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

YAY!

It's Ted!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)

....sigh.....


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I bet that pirates film was good.



It was great


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Les Miserable won again....

Why can't Skyfall win anything?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Life of Pi was robbed.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

How are they doing that with Ted?


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

A FUCKING TIE?!?!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm disappointed that I didn't get around to Zero Dark Thirty before this.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

josh101 said:


> How are they doing that with Ted?



Pretaped video you're seeing


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

The fuck? Since when...you have got to be shitting me. A tie?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Verne Troyer is wearing the suit.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Ted!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Man, I wish I listed "Ted" the teddy bear from FYE on my Christmas list.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Plummer is older than my grandpa


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Amy Adams is brilliant.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Apparently that was the third tie in Oscar history



> In 1932 Wallace Beery and Frederic March both won Best Actor, for The Champ and Dr. Jeckell and Mr. Hyde, respectively.
> 
> In 1968 Katharine Hepburn and Barbra Streisand both won Best Actress, for A Lion in Winter and Funny Girl, respectively


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Please...please pick either the chick from Lincoln, or Anne Hatheway..if Zero Dark Thirty chick is in selection.. pick her.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm content with Hathaway.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Just glad Sally Field didn't win.

Horrible acceptance speech incoming.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Stunna

I'm mixed. 

I would have preferred Sally Fields. But whatever. Anne Hatheway has worked really hard.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Hathaway saved the entire movie

she deserved it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Where's Jaws?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Hathaway saved the entire movie

she deserved it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Are the vendors selling cigarettes?


----------



## blackbird (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone significant ever publicly complained about not being mentioned in an acceptance speech? 

Reeling off a long list of random names to the audience is a terrible use of spotlight time.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Since when did Panettiere sing?


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Just glad Sally Field didn't win.



[YOUTUBE]A0ylI5Wit7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

fingers crossed for Phoenix win

the only chance the academy can redeem themselves


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Can't believe Brave won.  Mediocrity should never be rewarded.



As long as wreck it ralph didn't win, I'm happy. That movie is the definition of boring.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank god there aren't any "In rememberance" speeches. If so I hope they play the jaws music.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Wreck-It Ralph was much better than Brave.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Big deal.  Who didn't serve in Afghanistan?


----------



## blackbird (Feb 24, 2013)

That college student lineup was like one big Benetton ad.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> As long as wreck it ralph didn't win, I'm happy. That movie is the definition of boring.



the snubbing had already begun when the nominations were announced

From Up On Poppy Hill was the best animated feature of last year

which sadly people didn't watch


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Wreck-It Ralph was a just a cash in


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sandra Bullock still looks fine for nearly 50.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Sandra is terrible.  She needs to retire.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Never saw Argo, it won only one award, so really can't say it came across as too powerful.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo and Zero Dark Thirty were both pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

I SAW CLOONEY 

And I also thought Hathaway got more time for her speech xD


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Preparing to sing along.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope Detective is watching right now.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Yummy, yum,yum 

The intro song for Skyfall being performed


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2013)

Datvoice


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)

Orchestra is much louder than Adele.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I know, right?


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Adele's voice is an instant boner


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Adele is actually singing.  Most of the other performers weren't.


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2013)

She's a big lady.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Argo and Zero Dark Thirty were both pretty good in my opinion.



what did u think of Django Unchained rukia


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a good point.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> what did u think of Django Unchained rukia


It was alright.  There were things I didn't like.  Samuel L. Jackson's character.  Tarantino's cameo.  The second battle at Candyland.  Etc.

I gave it a B.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't fucking believe Adele is 24. 0_0

She looks like the same age as my teachers from High school (middle aged lady ).

The background orchestra looks bored and Adele is like "geez I memorized this song so many times..talk about easy"


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

as much as i like Jennifer Lawrence and Jennifer chastain

i'm rooting for Emmanuelle Riva, that grandma is 86 years old, she might die before we know it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

The song has like ten lyrics.  Of course Adele memorized it.

Fuck that Tyler.  Lifetime Achievement awards are dumb.  The best performance should win.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

DAMN! I'd still smash 45 year old Kidman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Seeing Kidman reminds me that Stoker comes out on Friday.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence was so hot in Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Django better not win...


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

that intro for SLP was actually quite good


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Lincoln is going to win.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Django Unchained... dat explosion


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

everyone should buy Django's soundtrack


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2013)

Please let Django win.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Jennifer Lawrence was so hot in Silver Linings Playbook.


I agree.

Silver Linings Playbook has been a big success at the Box Office.  That film has had major legs.  It came out a long ass time ago.  And it still brought in another 6 million this weekend.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Please be Django Unchained


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2013)

that Twilight bitch never changes


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Django shouldn't win.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Kristen Stewart was hot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor Daniel.  That was awkward as fuck.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Seeing Kidman reminds me that Stoker comes out on Friday.



Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I like K Stew.  But she is terrible at this sort of thing.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Poor Daniel.  That was awkward as fuck.



I actually thought he was okay, but Kristen really was awkward xD


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Django shouldn't win.



wut?

#10char


----------



## blackbird (Feb 24, 2013)

Great speech there.


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2013)

Selma, that's one illegal I wouldn't send back over the boarder


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Django does not deserve to win.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> wut?



It's up against much better movies


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Stunna

Fuck's your problem with Django winning? 

I mean if you're thinking Zero Dark Thirty, and Lincoln that's cool. But Django not winning?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

salma Hayek is older than my mum

she looked fine in Savages though


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Les Mis doesn't deserve to win.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I didn't see Argo, Zero Dark Thirty, or Amour.

My vote is going to Life of Pi.

Les Mis shouldn't have even been nominated. That movie's balls.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

You'd love Amour


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Lincoln winning BP would be the worse than Crash's win


----------



## blackbird (Feb 24, 2013)

When did Hayek grow such a fat accent?


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing was that spectacular. Django is my favourite but I wouldn't mind ZDT or Life of Pi getting it. Hoping Lincoln and Les Mis don't even get close.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Les Miserables has won too many. Zero Dark Thirty should win. It's the first movie where we see a kick-ass head-shot being done.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Tyler Durden

I'm on the bench about Lincoln winning. I'm more in preference for ZDT winning, but do elaborate on why Lincoln winning would be like the movie "Crash" winning.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Les Mis doesn't deserve to win.



I'll take that over Django


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I think Cloud Atlas deserved more respect.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

my order of the nominees (based on quality)
1.Django Unchained
2.Life of Pi
3.Silver Linings Playbook
4.Zero Dark Thirty
5.Amour
6.Argo
7.Lincoln
8.Beasts of the Southern Wild
9.Les Miserables


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Lincoln winning BP would be the worse than Crash's win



You can't mean that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2013)

R.I.P Michale Clark Duncan


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Waltz winning an oscar for playing Hans Landa in a western... I can see worst shit coming from a mile away...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Lincoln > Argo


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Tyler Durden
> 
> I'm on the bench about Lincoln winning. I'm more in preference for ZDT winning, but do elaborate on why Lincoln winning would be like the movie "Crash" winning.



Lincoln was decent but it felt like a lesser King's Speech and despite some interesting moments (pretty much any moment involving Tommy Lee-Jones), it doesn't have the legs for repeat viewings

and samuel l. Jackson was right, Spielberg dragged the movie on for 10 minutes too long

and ultimately, i like Crash more


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I think Cloud Atlas deserved more respect.



I agree, but alot of people wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Poor Michael Clark Duncan. Out of all the people in the memoratium, I'll miss him most.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo is a mediocre film by a mediocre actor and director, for mediocre audience.
No wonder hollywood loves it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Streisand?


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

My ranking of the nominees 

"Silver Linings Playbook"
"Amour"
"Les Miserables"
"Lincoln"
"Zero Dark Thirty"
"Django Unchained"
"Life of Pi"
"Argo"
"Beasts of the Southern Wild"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> I agree, but alot of people wasn't feeling it.


It deserved a nomination for a technical award at least.  Film makers should be rewarded when they tackle a project like that.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> My ranking of the nominees
> 
> "Silver Linings Playbook"
> "Amour"
> ...



interesting list, Les Miserables could have been much lower though


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Zero Dark Thirty was the most powerful film of the lot and deserves the award. 

Complaints about torture be damned.

@Tyler Durden
Which part was draggish about Lincoln? I think the ending was pretty out of second base. At first we'd expect to see the part where Lincoln is shot but instead cut the reaction of his son.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

How about complaints regarding the fact that I could get better spy storytelling in 24 and homeland...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope Ang Lee wins director.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

@Bender

the movie should have ended when Lincoln was walking out of the white house


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I need to see Anna Karenina.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Skyfall! Skyfall! Please win!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

The only memorable piece from Skyfall is...well, Skyfall.


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2013)

fucking Life of piss


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Life of Pi deserved it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Life of Pi deserves every award it can get.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Darc said:


> fucking Life of piss



One of best post in thread.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I still cant believe how Philip Seymour Hoffman was robbed of supporting..


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I still cant believe how Philip Seymour Hoffman was robbed of supporting..



You'd know how screwed over he was unless you saw Django Unchained's Professor fucking Schultz


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Scarlett has no shot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Seymour-Hoffman did a better job than Waltz.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

The real person that got screwed over was Leo


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Waltz's role in django unchained was written for him and only and matched exactly his playful persona..Quentin basically took his character from Inglorious Basterds and made him a good guy..


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Seymour-Hoffman did a better job than Waltz.



this i can vouch for

and Phoenix > Day-Lewis


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't want to see Tarantino's face again.  And no Harvey Weinstein mentions would be nice.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

FUCK YEAH! Go Adele! 

Look at that sexy big bitch!


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Skyfall is a boring as shit song. Shame the rest were crap as well. Glad for Adele though, usually like most of her stuff.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Seymour-Hoffman did a better job than Waltz.



My ass. Schultz character was better than Seymour Hoffman.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

that won't happen rukia

Edit : Tarantino will get to the center stage for Best Original Screenplay


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Phoenix deserves best actor.  But he has like no shot.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel kinda bad "The Hobbit" 

Oh well...It'll be back with a vengeance next year.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ricky Gervais > Seth MacFarlane


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Waltz's role in django unchained was written for him and only and matched exactly his playful persona..Quentin basically took his character from Inglorious Basterds and made him a good guy..



Unlike DiCaprio, who played a character like we've never seen him before and he did it fantastically.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Charlize and I have the same haircut.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Master is the best picture of the year everyone with knowledge around cinema knows it...


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Phoenix deserves best actor.  But he has like no shot.



Yeah, it's unfortunate...


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@Josh101

Hey, Seth is doing a good job. 

Fuck that Ricky dude.

On another note, damn anyone shocked by how Charlieze Teron towers over that guy?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Unlike DiCaprio, who played a character like we've never seen him before and he did it fantastically.



I agree , he deserved the nom more than Waltz for sure...


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Screen play go to Django Unchained

EDIT:

ZDT mentioned I'm torn


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Chris Terrio beats Kushner, which means Argo won best picture. Its over...


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

YESSSS!! Tarantino!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't believe Tarantino won.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tarantino > the hack named mark boal


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

FUCK YES! Go Taratino! 

YES!


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 24, 2013)

So I guess it's pretty much official now that Pixar wins by default.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

The amount of commercial brakes on US TV is unreal...

Seen more air time of Samsung commercials than I have award acceptance speeches. And with Anne Hathaway winning, that's saying sumin.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Tarantino > the hack named mark boal



THIS

I love Tarantino's respect for his actors


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Best Picture goes to Argo
Best Director goes to Spielberg
Best Actor goes to DDL

I just hope Riva beats Lawrence


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Taratino winning 



Now please let the best director be won by Kathryn Bigelow


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Spielberg is going to win?  Are you serious?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am pretty sure he will... even if Im rooting for Haneke...


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ang Lee needs to win.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Only four awards left people: Best actor, best actress, Best director, Best picture


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

the buzz seems to have led to Ang Lee winning best director

let's hope mr Russell embarrasses himself again when Riva beats out lawrence


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

LOL Ang Lee won.. thats a pleasant surprise...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 24, 2013)

Yay ang lee


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Good good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

YES.  ANG LEE DESERVED IT!  FUCK YOU GAARA!  YOU SIR ARE A LIAR!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Fuck yeah Ang Lee!!!!!!


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

O-freaking-kay


AANG LEE?

*AANG LEE*

won?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Bender said:


> O-freaking-kay
> 
> 
> AANG LEE?
> ...



Jesus Christ, relax.

These awards hardly mean anything as it is.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> LOL Ang Lee won.. thats a pleasant surprise...



not that much sir


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> YES.  ANG LEE DESERVED IT!  FUCK YOU GAARA!  YOU SIR ARE A LIAR!



MAAAN I was going with the betting odds and it was like 1/6 Spielberg and 10/1 Ang Lee


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

Is Guillermo Del Toro in this Oscars? even as just an invite?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Can't believe Tarantino won.



I can


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugh.  Every joke is about how long the show is.  Painful.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

MORE FUKIN COMMERCIALS? Jesus fucking christ, fucking leeching this for everything they can get.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

@TetraVaal

I'm just pissed at how many awards Life of Piss is winning. I mean c'mon give some awards to other big winners like that loser Spielberg. I mean really who would you rather see win? A generic film life of Pi or Lincoln?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Del Toro and Blomkamp are gonna be there next year


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> YES.  ANG LEE DESERVED IT!  FUCK YOU GAARA!  YOU SIR ARE A LIAR!



Yes he did


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Life of Pi was much more inspired than Lincoln.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Bender said:


> @TetraVaal
> 
> I'm just pissed at how many awards Life of Piss is winning. I mean c'mon give some awards to other big winners like that loser Spielberg. I mean really who would you rather see win? A generic film life of Pi or Lincoln?



Putting any stock at all into these awards is extremely stupid. It's a show built around superficiality and nothing more. The only nominations that even have any _real_ technical effort being put into them are just those; the technical categories. Outside of that this entire ceremony is a materialistic circle-jerk.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Bender said:


> @TetraVaal
> 
> I'm just pissed at how many awards Life of Piss is winning. I mean c'mon give some awards to other big winners like that loser Spielberg. I mean really who would you rather see win? A generic film life of Pi or Lincoln?


Life of Pi.  It was the second riskiest film of the year behind Cloud Atlas.  Lincoln was award season bait.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Life of Pi was much more inspired than Lincoln.



I only thought it was well made.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Pick the girl for Zero Dark Thirty! She deserves it! She deserves it! 

@others

 

I guess I should see the flick


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

I want Lawrence to lose just so I can join in on the fun over on IMDb.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Del Toro and Blomkamp are gonna be there next year



So he is not there? as an espectator?

Tarantino won best movie?


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

I felt like Wallis was just being herself instead of acting


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

The young girl played herself.  Doesn't deserve this nomination.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Yo!                LOL!


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn...another loss for ZDT


Jennifer Lawrence 

lol lol lol she fell on her face


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Bad dress selection apparently.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I want Lawrence to lose just so I can join in on the fun over on IMDb.



See what happen when you're mean?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence



That's what happens when Harvey Weinstein shells out dollar after dollar.

That Oscar was bought.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence didnt deserve shit...


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy shit, Lawrence -_-

I was rooting for Riva....

damn man


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence didnt deserve shit...



More than half of these winners don't deserve shit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

I hate Weinstein.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)

Mcfarlene stole that bit from Futurama.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I hate Weinstein.



I'm not even kidding. That award for her was bought and paid for by Weinstein.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

De Niro's Best Supporting Actor nomination was the most puzzling nomination of all time.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

inb4 Bradley Cooper wins


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

The moment of truth. 

Lewis be best actor or not best actor?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Hugh Jackman kicks ass.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Denzel didn't deserve this at all


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol at Joaquin's head shake


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

I love how Joaquin Phoenix didn't give a crap.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Lol at Joaquin's head shake



He said that Oscars were carrots. And he's right.


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2013)

For Christ sake I'd rather have stayed on the fields then have this crap win.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Of course it did. 

I wish Phoenix had won so they could cut his speech off.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, loved Pheonix's reaction lol. He knew he wasn't winning and he truly didn't care.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I doubt DDL thinks he deserved it more than Phoenix....


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

lol lol lol @ Meryl not opening envelope

Also Wow... Lewis was picked for best actor.

On another note 

HURRY UP Lewis or the Jaws theme is gonna be played


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Phoenix had a much more difficult role.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Phoenix needs to get back to making rap albums.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

I would have liked for John Hawkes to be at least nominated


----------



## blackbird (Feb 24, 2013)

zomg Jack! 

...and Mommabama?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Why do the same old actors present these awards every year?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

what the heck


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

Eww what the fuck, why is Michelle on my screen...


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugh, can't get away from this broad....


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hoping for Django here, but doubt it very much.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Michelle Obama?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope argo loses....


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Michelle Obama looking gorgeous.


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol @ a black first lady and a white wait staff

America, what has happened?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

If there was ever any doubt that the White House is in bed with Hollywood.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

She can't pronounce 'imagination'.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

This broad can talk. Get off my screen already.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

Here comes the best picture award *drum roll*


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

'Life of Pi' is winning BP.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn capital gains tax increase.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

Life of Pi.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo? Fuck off.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2013)

ck I haven't seen Argo.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2013)

Not surprising.


----------



## Darc (Feb 24, 2013)

didn't see this coming


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

How exactly Argo is the best picture is beyond me...


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

There has never been a more appropriate time to post this video:


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2013)

DERR WE GON MAKE DEH WHITE HOUSE ANNOUNCE A MOVIE ABOUT MERICA WINNING WIN!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo won every award prior to this.  So it isn't surprising.

Who should have won?  Life of Pi.

(Haven't seen Amour.)


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought Life of Pi was gonna win. But Argo? Wow...I guess I should've seen that when it was in theaters.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Not surprising.



Actually, it is.

The reason I said 'Life of Pi' would win is because Ang Lee won Best Director. Usually when a director wins that award they also take home BP.

'Argo' winning was obviously the Academy's way of kissing Ben's ass for not nominating him for BD.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Affleck is coked out of his fucking mind!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo had won all the baftas, the criticsw, the globes.. it was natural...


----------



## blackbird (Feb 25, 2013)

Shit Ben, calm the fuck down.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Argo had won all the baftas, the criticsw, the globes.. it was natural...



None of that shit really matters.

When it comes to the Oscars, statistically speaking, it usually comes down to what wins Best Director--and sometimes in rare cases--what wins Best Screenplay.

'Argo' winning is a surprise. A lot of people had 'Life of Pi' or 'Lincoln' winning. I was certain 'Lincoln' would win up until Ang Lee won for BD.


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Shit Ben, calm the fuck down.



Be nice, Ben's a good guy.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

You are right about thew best director/best picture thing...but the oscar voters are the basically voting in all the other side awards...and Argo was the absolute favorite betting wise to win tonight even without having ben affleck nominated..


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2013)

Screw this noise.

I'm going to bed.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 25, 2013)

blackbird said:


> Shit Ben, calm the fuck down.



Always pretty funny to see them be this nervous.

Oh and there's that woman with the annoying voice again...but her singing voice is at least better xD


----------



## Darc (Feb 25, 2013)

this ending is awful lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Catherine Zeta Jones looked sexy as hell during that musical number though.

Made the night totally worth it.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

Ben is a pretty intelligent and crafty bro so not too surprising seeing him win.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

Oscars are lame, they are not cool like cannes.

Anyways, who the fuck won best actor?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I really doubt Ben's IQ is much above average...


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2013)

'Elsyium' taking home BP next year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Damon is the more talented of the two.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Damon is the more talented of the two.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

@Suigetsu

The predictable. Daniel Day  Lewis.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

NOOOOOOOO.  This splash show has me nervous.  Kareem is too old to be doing this shit.


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Elsyium' taking home BP next year.



When have the Oscar ever went into your favor?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> When have the Oscar ever went into your favor?



It's a crapshoot.

Up until last year I would compete in Oscar brackets with people all over IMDb over who would win and who would lose.

I won in 2010 due to how invested I was in the process back in 2009 due to 'District 9' getting some nominations. That, and I was a huge fan of 'The Hurt Locker' so I got lucky there.

Realistically, though, 'Elysium', at best, will only get nominated. It has no shot at winning since the Academy doesn't respect films like that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

pffft, Joaquin Fenix deserved that oscar.

And I honestly dont even give a sheet metal.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Albert Brooks was robbed last year Tetra.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Albert Brooks was robbed last year Tetra.



That entire film was.

How in the fuck Newton Thomas Sigel was snubbed for Best Cinematography is beyond me. That was a crime. An absolute CRIME.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Gravity is winning next year..


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't you think Cloud Atlas was really disrespected?  It should have been up for a visual effects award or a makeup award.  Something.  Hollywood colluded against that film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2013)

I wonder if Sharlto Copley will have a shot at winning Best Supporting Actor for 'Elysium.' He was the talk of the early screenings for 'Elysium'--and in the film's screenplay--he was easily the biggest highlight in terms of characterization.

*EDIT:* 'Cloud Atlas' should've been nominated for VFX over 'Snow White.'


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 25, 2013)

next year's bp
1.Elysium
2.Pacific Rim
3.Only God Forgives
4.Some Abscam David O. Russell pic
5.Gravity
6.Monument's Men
7.Man of Steel
8.Before Midnight

Forgive the inaccuracies...i'm combining my own fantasies with academy's preferences


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nebraska by Alexander Payne is an obvious contender...


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 25, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Gravity is winning next year..



George Clooney's presence will boost its chances


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 25, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> It's a crapshoot.
> 
> Up until last year I would compete in Oscar brackets with people all over IMDb over who would win and who would lose.
> 
> ...



did u like ZDT then?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

So what happened tonight is Harvey bought 2 acting awards for Lawrence and Waltz.
Argo won best picture because it is about hollywood and middle east.
.. and the only good thing was Ang Lee slapping Spielberg in the face...


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 25, 2013)

alexander payne making another movie is good news


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't think Weinstein bought any awards for Django since they decided to push for SLP instead

ironically, Django nab 2 awards while SLP only landed one


----------



## Psychic (Feb 25, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones looked sexy as hell during that musical number though.
> 
> Made the night totally worth it.


She looked old and fat. George Clooney on the other hand was sexy as hell.



Rukia said:


> Don't you think Cloud Atlas was really disrespected?  It should have been up for a visual effects award or a makeup award.  Something.  Hollywood colluded against that film.



Yeah...definitely. 



TetraVaal said:


> Affleck is coked out of his fucking mind!


Oh, so that was what it was, I was wondering why he was so emotional.

Congrats to Ang Lee for winning best director, he deserved it! The Golden Globes and Critics Choice Awards can suck it for snubbing him and letting Affleck win. 

Argo was an ok movie, I figure since every award out there let him win best director and best picture, that it was gonna win best picture as well here. which is kinda stupid since Silver Linings Playbook was a much better movie, and so was Life of Pi and Lincoln. I guess if you make a  movie about how old hollywood saved people's lives, LMFAO, the old people from the Oscars will give you an award. How to win an Oscar 101 : Make a movie about either old people or old hollywood.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 25, 2013)

I wouldn't even put Argo in the top half of the Best Picture movies nominated (bottom three actually) but okay.

Would have been nice for Les Mis to get shut out but a man can only dream


----------



## The Big G (Feb 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TWLKP8j0zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

@The Big G

that was an awesome song. 

Where the fuck is Spike Lee, someone tell 'em his punk-ass doesn't know shit in comparison to the people who nominated Taratino for best screen writer.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2013)

loloscar             .


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

Only hated that Jennifer Lawrence won

She didn't even act. She is nuts like that.


Now she'll get cocky and shit. Thanks Hollywood for spoiling her.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Only hated that Jennifer Lawrence won
> 
> She didn't even act. She is nuts like that.
> 
> ...



She's hot. Just /ignore and watch


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

@Jay

Her falling on her face while walking up stairs to accept her awards was one of the highlights of the Oscars. 

[YOUTUBE]znDnvNb9D-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

I watched the oscars as well.

I didn't even laugh. It was weak.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

@Jay

You think Seth's material was weak?

I liked the sock puppets, also the diss he sent towards Chris Brown.

If anyone was spoiled, it was Life of Pi. Fucking tiger-version of Free Willy


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

Life of Pi was awesome.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

@Goova

Bah hambuh


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Waltz winning an oscar for playing Hans Landa in a western... I can see worst shit coming from a mile away...





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Argo is a mediocre film by a mediocre actor and director, for mediocre audience.
> No wonder hollywood loves it.





Bender said:


> FUCK YEAH! Go Adele!
> 
> Look at that sexy big bitch!





Darc said:


> Lol @ a black first lady and a white wait staff
> 
> America, what has happened?


  





Also I mean it was weak from her to fall down.
Tbh I think that one was acted.

You know for the sympathies.


Also I fucking love Waltz but his role was just hans landa in a western.
Also it was pretty much a leading actor role.

Supporting actors was a weak category anyway.


I loled everytime argo won. Didn't even see this bullshit.


It's like a serious version of Tropic Thunder, right?



TBH I didn't see Master but that little clip they showed impressed the fuck out of me. I would give Phoenix an oscar just for that scene.



Phoenix is a badass.


Also looooooooool di caprio didn't even go.
HAHAHAHA


----------



## KidTony (Feb 25, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> More than half of these winners don't deserve shit.



yes lets give the oscars to the hookers in a trunk sisters or w/e you think is good and deserves recognition.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 25, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So what happened tonight is Harvey bought 2 acting awards for Lawrence and Waltz.
> Argo won best picture because it is about hollywood and middle east.
> .. and the only good thing was Ang Lee slapping Spielberg in the face...



You are my least favorite kind of person in the world. The Snobby film guy. Everyone hates that guy.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence beat Riva, this show is so shit

Argo is mediocre as fuck, one of the most forgettable films of the year. Ang lee atleast got something, he deserved it for Life of Pi.

It doesn't matter though, in ten years noone will remember the crap that is SLP and Lincoln so The Master, And Life of Pi will in the end win.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

@Jay

When you say Hans Landa you mean one of the joes from Taratino's other flick Inglorious Basterds?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence is trying so hard to come off as normal and endearing, it's abit embarrassing.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

Hans Landa was a badass.


So is Schultz.


But it was not great acting tbh.

Christoph Waltz was himself, trolling the english language.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2013)

Nobody will remember Lincoln?

U trippin


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

Who is Lincoln?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

Not really. Sure they'll talk about it now and then but the film was pretty crap, Day Lewis is the only thing worth remembering about it.

I just realised The Master wasn't even nommed for best Cinematography. Tut tut.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

Harvey Weinstein is everything that's wrong with Hollywood.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2013)

If the Patriot still holds a special place on Cable TV then Lincoln is a classic, arguably without Day-Lewis.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

The Academy love young girls, don't care so much about young boys.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

We need to beat our children.



I thank the Academy for reminding me.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

In a fair world PT Anderson, Greenwood, Phoenix, Hoffman would be standing there celebrating best picture... Truth is Affleck and Clooney wished they had 1/10th of those men's artistic integrity and talent


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 25, 2013)

Well my predictions were off in regards to the actor awards and best motion picture. I expected Life of Pi to get best motion picture, adapted screenplay & best sound mixing & editing awards too. So I expected Life of Pi to get 8 in total. Was kind of a let down if you'd ask me.


Jennifer lawrance was uncalled for imo, as well as Christoph Waltz. Christoph played extremely well, but I didn't think they'd give him an oscar after he got one for the role of Hans Landa, which was very similar to his role in Django.

Argo for best motion picture was... dunno ? Politic ? 
In no way that film was a best picture material.

edit :



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So what happened tonight is Harvey bought 2 acting awards for Lawrence and Waltz.
> Argo won best picture because it is about hollywood and middle east.
> .. and the only good thing was Ang Lee slapping Spielberg in the face...



My thoughts exactly.


The only good things about the night were the deserved awards of Life of Pi.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

> Truth is Affleck and Clooney wished they had 1/10th of those men's artistic integrity and talent



I had no idea Clooney had produced the film, if I had known then there was no way Argo wasn't winning. Clooney has alot of clout with the Academy, more so than any other actor in his generation.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 25, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Only hated that Jennifer Lawrence won
> 
> She didn't even act. She is nuts like that.
> 
> ...



Woah really ? Is she really a mental case ? 

She seemed pretty normal in Xmen and Hunger games(her only performances I've seen).


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2013)

KidTony said:


> You are my least favorite kind of person in the world. The Snobby film guy. Everyone hates that guy.



while this is true, I feel people that just accept the validity of awards cause they are awards are just as bad


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Woah really ? Is she really a mental case ?
> 
> She seemed pretty normal in Xmen and Hunger games(her only performances I've seen).



You clearly have never seen an interview with her


Also the last scene in hunger games is a testemony to her weirdness



The Joker was based on her.


I love her though. Would bang the living shit out of her.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 25, 2013)

I was going to complain about how revolting the whole thing was but after reading the last few pages that kind of feels like I'd be vomiting into a pile of shit...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Also I mean it was weak from her to fall down.
> Tbh I think that one was acted.


I actually wouldn't be surprised if she tripped intentionally.  Weinstein might have coached her to do so.

She handled it too well.  It was part of her acceptance speech.  She didn't seem rattled enough.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

She's smart, the whole "i'm down to earth" routine was probably hammered in to her. There was an article about Chastain's speech on the Golden Globes, and her saying how she earned her win was seen as cocky, so Weinstein's been coaching both Cooper and Lawrence. The whole Cooper is humble routine was pretty strange too, because he's looked like a douche for about 4 years now.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

Bradley Cooper is a huge pussy.


Lawrence tripping was pr

it was all planned.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

The validity of the show was compromised when they didn't nominate Nolan.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2013)

The Academy hates following people:

Mr. Phoenix
Mr. DiCaprio



Still brofisting dicaprio for not going to the oscars.
he was busy fucking super models


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2013)

For the last weeks people kept saying Chastain's chances are slim, since people were attacking ZDT for the torture scenes. The same way Phoenix's chances went down after he criticized the awards. It's silly, really.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2013)

it's true, silly things like that affect your chance of winning.  It's all based on personality and soundbites with the performance really in the backdrop


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2013)

KidTony said:


> yes lets give the oscars to the hookers in a trunk sisters or w/e you think is good and deserves recognition.



It's not about who awards who, you fucking cretin.

It's the fact that the entire ceremony--with the exception of the technical categories--are nothing more than a collection of Hollywood blowhards who come together to pat each other on the back. It's nothing more than a ceremony for so called 'A-listers' to promote their own self-interest, as evident by the fact that the most telling tale from last night was the Academy making sure that Rhythm & Hues' misfortunes weren't telecast to the public in favor of celebrating the Oscar that Harvey Weinstein bought for Jennifer Lawrence. Yeah, how's that for objectivity?

This is what happens when you don't know a single fucking thing about the film industry, you clown. You just soak in whatever pop-culture sells you in internet articles and magazines. You're completely oblivious to anything that actually goes on behind the scenes. You're a fucking dunce.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would rep Tetravaal for this post if he didnt get banned ...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2013)

why was Tetra banned?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 25, 2013)

Parallax said:


> why was Tetra banned?



Because of that post obviously 

Harvey got him banned.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with Tetra maybe for the first time 

Also this one had probably the worst host in Oscar history. I decided to sleep to check results in the morning after the opening ceremony and this says a lot.

I'm disappointed this year, yawn.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww Tetra got banned because he was pissed off about a company going down, mods should be less harsh.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

lol Tetra got banned? 

@~Moon
On another note: quit hating on Macfarlane guys.


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2013)

Parallax said:


> why was Tetra banned?




[YOUTUBE]dPvT1ffYm7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 25, 2013)

The oscars sure were awesome weren't they guys. Enjoyed the whole thing start to finish. When Argo won best picture i was so happy


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 25, 2013)

Disappointed that Lincoln didn't win best picture but this ceremony wasn't too bad. Instead of a "sweep" that the majority of people here were predicting; it was surprisingly balanced. I rather have had most movies there win best pic instead of Argo but Argo was still an amazing movie. Glad that Day-Lewis got the recognition he deserved, Joaquin was great but hes got nothing on Day-Lewis.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 25, 2013)

Jay. said:


> The Academy hates following people:
> 
> Mr. Phoenix
> Mr. DiCaprio
> ...



Pheonix would have easily won if he wasn't competing with Day-Lewis. The Academy doesn't "hate" Phoenix just because Day-Lewis won; Day-Lewis put on a better performance and was more immersed in his role than Phoenix. That statement is as ridiculous as your previous "she fell on purpose".


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2013)

DDL couldn't do half the shit Phoenix pulled off in TM


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 25, 2013)

Bender said:


> lol Tetra got banned?
> 
> @~Moon
> On another note: quit hating on Macfarlane guys.



I like Family Guy but Macfarlene was unfunny or opposite of whatever he tried to be.His hosting gave me facepalms

Or my expectations were on Hugh Jackman level again


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

> Joaquin was great but hes got nothing on Day-Lewis



Er he was better than Day Lewis.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Feb 25, 2013)

The Oscars were fine, I was disappointed with certain nominations, snubs, and winners, but overall they were good. I thought Seth was a good host albeit he did have obvious misses throughout. It's time the Oscars stopped pretending like they are as "A-class" as they show themselves off to be. Seth did a good job "humbling" the show. 

Also, Jennifer Lawrence deserved that Oscar. Anyone who says otherwise is clearly doing so because they want to be a non-conformist. The only other contender was Jessica Chastain in ZDT, but after having seen both movies JL's performance was much more entertaining and believable. Sorry not sorry, Jennifer is here to stay.

P.S Argo > Lincoln, oh and did anyone else clap out loud when Quentin won the best orignal screenplay award? I also liked how he took time out of his speech to acknowledge the rest of the screenwriters around Hollywood (since we all know people normally give two shits about them).


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

I didn't have a problem with the Lawrence win.  It was a weak category this year.  I would have voted for Chastain.  But she wasn't that great.

Someone mentioned that the lead actor from Life of Pi was totally shafted.  That I absolutely agree with.  He was sensational.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

> Also, Jennifer Lawrence deserved that Oscar. Anyone who says otherwise is clearly doing so because they want to be a non-conformist.



Or you know maybe they saw the performance for what it was, mediocre as fuck.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

@Moon~

Somes of his jokes were funny, funny homie. 

If you think otherwise bro I think you being a hater.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 25, 2013)

Tetra is a massive hypocrite. He hates on "big hollywood" but blows the dick of anything indie horror/sci fi and touts it as the gold standard for everything. He would diminish the acomplishments of good movies like lincoln and Argo, while foaming from the mouth for the ABC's of death. Obviously what's not part of his 'community' (indie horror/scify) can't be good and is everything wrong with the world of movies, and what he likes is the real stuff that deserves recognition.

Just look as his most anticipated movies of 2013 list. Obviously those movies should be winning all the awards because they are the beacon of great filmaking...

You guys eat that stuff up without calling him out on it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

How can anyone argue with these visual effects?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf0sIKypI4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidTony (Feb 25, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Or you know maybe they saw the performance for what it was, mediocre as fuck.



Actually, no it wasn't. She wasn't my pick to win the award, nor my second pick, but it was definitely a good performance.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Cotillard should have won for Rust and Bone.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

To me it seems like that as long as a pretty girl strings along a sentence, it's an outstanding performance. In her category she was dead bottom, the little girl from Beasts was more impressive than her.



> You guys eat that stuff up without calling him out on it.



Lol who eats what. He's passionate about what he likes, people conversing with him doesn't mean we all agree with what he says. Also there was nothing wrong with his 2013 list, there was some possible great films on there.



> Cotillard should have won for Rust and Bone.



Not a fan of the film but the two leads were good in that film, with Cotillard carrying the whole thing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> the little girl from Beasts was more impressive than her.


No.  I can't agree with that.  The little girl played herself.  Her mannerisms in the audience made this very apparent.

Lawrence was better than her dude.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 25, 2013)

the little girl from beasts was playing herself. I can't concieve a six year old (she was six when the movie was shot) acting much differently than her personality.

Why do you think Lawrence's preformance was mediocre? Literlly every single review i've read praised her performance as one of the best things in the movie. You can disagree with the status quo, but there's gotta be a reason.

I can buy not being the most deserving of the award, but her preformance mediocre? That's not my take on it.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 25, 2013)

And cotillard should have been nominated for Rust and Bone for sure.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2013)

@Kid Tony


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

The little girl was funny, everytime the Director possibly told to her make a sad face, she just looked pissed off



> Literlly every single review i've read praised her performance as one of the best things in the movie.



Actually Cooper was the best thing about the film, but with how bad the film was, not surprised the only two good things about it were pointed out. It was Save the Last Dance, Bi polar edition.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

The little girl should never have received the nomination though.  Cotillard was fucking robbed.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 25, 2013)

i would tell you to call her by her name, but i can't even pronounce it let alone spell it. 

same with the male lead from amour


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

She will have a short career.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

The Academy is made up of old men, and they love their young girls.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Especially George Clooney.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

He gets older, his dates get younger.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 25, 2013)

Unless Jlaw is a slut suffering from bipolar disorder irl, I think her performance was good.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I didnt really get how exactly she was a slut in the film


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> He gets older, his dates get younger.



[YOUTUBE]wknywxfcE5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psychic (Feb 25, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I agree with Tetra maybe for the first time
> 
> Also this one had probably the worst host in Oscar history. I decided to sleep to check results in the morning after the opening ceremony and this says a lot.
> 
> I'm disappointed this year, yawn.


I agree, definitely worst award show host ever. He was barely funny, his jokes were mostly lame and rude, I think the only thing I did enjoy was the sock puppet. And somehow I kept waiting for Emma Stone to show up and save the ceremony.



Rukia said:


> Someone mentioned that the lead actor from Life of Pi was totally shafted.  That I absolutely agree with.  He was sensational.


He was good, though I don't think he would of won with the likes of Phoenix, and Day-Lewis in there.



Ennoea said:


> Or you know maybe they saw the performance for what it was, mediocre as fuck.



Jennifer Lawrence is a really good actress. Are you hating on her being she's popular and pretty? Try to put the fact that she's really pretty aside, and look at her acting for what it really is. If you compare her acting from the Hunger Games, Xmen, and SLP, you can definitely see variety in every character she plays, Unlike some actress like Kirsten Stewart were she acts the same in every movie she's in.



Ennoea said:


> To me it seems like that as long as a pretty girl strings along a sentence, it's an outstanding performance. In her category she was dead bottom, the little girl from Beasts was more impressive than her.


So if someone is ugly, that makes them a more better actress? The little girl was being herself, she wasn't acting, she shouldn't have even been nominated.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I didnt really get how exactly she was a slut in the film


She slept with all her co-workers. Sleeping with more than 1 person at a time = slut.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

Do we really know that her character slept around?  I thought she might have been lying about all that.  I thought that might have just been a ploy to drive people away.

I know one guy came by her house.  But that's not exactly proof.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Psychic said:


> I agree, definitely worst award show host ever. He was barely funny, his jokes were mostly lame and rude, I think the only thing I did enjoy was the sock puppet. And somehow I kept waiting for Emma Stone to show up and save the ceremony.
> 
> 
> He was good, though I don't think he would of won with the likes of Phoenix, and Day-Lewis in there.
> ...



I ve seen depressed women addicted to sex and J-Law didnt lool like one.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 25, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence's best performance so far was in Winter's Bone

I don't think you could say that she should've won in either year she was nominated though, despite her talent


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2013)

Tetra should have just gotten an infraction.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree on Tetra.

And I agree on Winter's Bone.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

> Jennifer Lawrence is a really good actress. Are you hating on her being she's popular and pretty? Try to put the fact that she's really pretty aside, and look at her acting for what it really is. If you compare her acting from the Hunger Games, Xmen, and SLP, you can definitely see variety in every character she plays, Unlike some actress like Kirsten Stewart were she acts the same in every movie she's in.



Yeah I'm hating on her because she's pretty. We all know a pretty girl is an anomaly in Hollywood. I actually like her, doesn't mean I agree with her win.

Also comparing her to Kristen is a pointless argument. As I said before, apparently an actor acting is impressive to people these days.

Lol Onion called the little girl from Beasts a cunt as a joke, good one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2013)

> Lol Onion called the little girl from Beasts a cunt as a joke, good one.


they're cool


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vi4Mlti4Atg[/YOUTUBE]

This guy's on some Nate Silver shit, literally. 
They both got 4 out of 6


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2013)

lol


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2013)

Controversy for the sake of controversy.


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2013)

You'd was big headed if you saw the preshow


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2013)

I dont understand why Amour was nominated, I'm guessing the guys who made that film have some connection to Hollywood. The consistency of the Oscars is the most strange thing to me, like how come some years there are 9 nominees instead of 10, or 5? Why is there a "foreign speaking" film nominee in best picture? Is the award show for English films or not, because the selections are always strange. 



Ennoea said:


> Jennifer Lawrence beat Riva, this show is so shit
> 
> Argo is mediocre as fuck, one of the most forgettable films of the year. Ang lee atleast got something, he deserved it for Life of Pi.
> 
> It doesn't matter though, in ten years noone will remember the crap that is SLP and Lincoln so The Master, And Life of Pi will in the end win.




Lincoln is a much bigger film than the movies you mentioned, if anything a film like the Master will be forgotten, I would already say it has been for the most part.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 26, 2013)

^What? Did you see Amour? It was easily one of the best movies of 2012. Fantastic directing (and i usually hate hanake), incredible performances (main actor got snubbed too, he was just as good as Riva), and a very good script.

Movie definitely deserved the nomination.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 26, 2013)

Also, i still don't understand how The Master didn't get a nomination. The more i think about that movie the more i realize how good it was.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh great. With Haneke and Waltz both getting Oscars, the austrian publicity hyenas are all over it. Victory for Austria! Austria great! We film nation now!
Except that these people had to LEAVE Austria to make it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

> Lincoln is a much bigger film than the movies you mentioned, if anything a film like the Master will be forgotten, I would already say it has been for the most part.



Forgotten by the masses maybe but it'll be an eventual classic.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel your pain, Zaru


Not different in germany and they are not even german.


We together against this cold world, Andreas


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> lol


Wallis was lucky to be there.  She will never be back.  So she might as well enjoy the evening.  Hailee Steinfeld is the same way.  She got lucky a few years ago, but was stiff all night.  I think she messed up conducting herself that way.

So yeah.  Wallis was unlikable.  But I don't blame her.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

Also


Intouchables > Amour


If anything foreign should have won then it was Intouchables.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

also why wasn't this posted weeks ago?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2013)

People gonna forget The Master?  VBD you crazy


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

The more I see Macfarlane, the more I realise his act is just around making obscene jokes at the expense of pop culture. I didn't see the show but I imagine he made cheap shots at women, that's all he does.


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2013)

~Moon & Ennoea

He made fun of other topics, though lots of people were sensitive as fuck so made it really hard to make cracks about 'em.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2013)

like what did they expect from him hosting?  Those kind of jokes are how he got to where he was


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 26, 2013)

I turned off the TV after the "We Saw Your Boobs" fiasco.
It was just too unfunny and rude.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2013)

people getting mad at him is as silly as getting mad at Ricky Gervais for insulting people.  It's what they do


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2013)

Regardless of whether his jokes were funny or not, I love how his performance analdevastated all the politically correct, easily offended stuck-ups.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, I think they are not suited to Oscars. They can do their rude jokes in their own shows.

p.s: Aside from being rude, they weren't funny either. I mean they could have come as "LOL I feel terrible but that one was funny haha".


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2013)

No I agree I don't care for his humor very much but honestly that type of humor should have been expected the moment they announced he was the host


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The more I see Macfarlane, the more I realise his act is just around making obscene jokes at the expense of pop culture. I didn't see the show but I imagine he made cheap shots at women, that's all he does.



His disses were actually pretty brilliant.

Not Ricky Gervais level. But close. And more charming actually.(charming to me)
I just love stuck-ups getting offended. McFarlane was like, "fuck you, you invited me to host this, deal with it".




I just noticed that Joaquin Phoenix and Daniel Day-Lewis are pretty much the same person. Phoenix is basically Lewis not playing the hollywood game and being a badass, not giving a fuck.

If Phoenix would play along, he'd already have atleast 3 oscars (the master, walking the line and gladiator) and a lot more nominations.


Jesus Chris, I love Joaquin Phoenix. Just watched The Master.

While I'm content with DDL winning, Phoenix and Jackman would have been also fitting choices.

lol at bradley cooper. wth is he even doing in the nominees list.

fucking weinstein


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

I miss Billy Crystal, he was always entertaining.

Has Bill Murray done the show before?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> People gonna forget The Master?  VBD you crazy



 Compared to Lincoln? Yes.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2013)

compared to in what way though?  I can see people still talking about The Master as an important film in 10 years whereas people will remember Lincoln as just another Spielberg film.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

He does have a point.

All Spielberg movies are spielberg movies.


what was that movies with the horse called again?


The only thing that differs Lincoln from the others, is the relevance to american history and the fact that it gave DDL his third oscar for a leading role.

So it goes down to movie legends anyway.


People will remember it for DDL's performance and as a historical film about Ab.


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> like what did they expect from him hosting?  Those kind of jokes are how he got to where he was



Exactly. People need to lighten the fuck up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> compared to in what way though?  I can see people still talking about The Master as an important film in 10 years whereas people will remember Lincoln as just another Spielberg film.




What people will be talking about The Master in 10 years? The Master wasn't even that popular the year it came out. It being snubbed by the Academy didn't do it many favors.

I dont really understand the "just another Spielberg" film tidbid because this one made a lot of noise this year. I think there is a really big difference in impact of a movie like Lincoln vs a film like War Horse - which is a Spielberg film that would fall into the "10 years from now no one will remember this movie" category.  I haven't even seen Lincoln yet, but I'm not foolish enough to say that Lincoln isn't going to be fondly remembered. 

The same way people praise Schindler list and Saving Private Ryan, people will likely remember Lincoln in a similar way. The fact that it has Daniel Day Lewis and the subject material will likely even romanticize Lincoln even more.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

The Master is Tom Cruise's favorite movie.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> people getting mad at him is as silly as getting mad at Ricky Gervais for insulting people.  It's what they do


hoho, Ricky Gervais does a lot more than insult people!

Lincoln won't be remembered.


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2013)

@Josh101

Eh, Macfarlane wasn't just insulting people

[YOUTUBE]h-v1irL0FHw[/YOUTUBE]

Also his jokes were pretty humorous

the ZDT chick being deterministic

is pretty true.

Unless you're my mother you can't that's not true. She's a grade-A nagger.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What people will be talking about The Master in 10 years? T*he Master wasn't even that popular the year it came out. It being snubbed by the Academy didn't do it many favors.*
> 
> I dont really understand the "just another Spielberg" film tidbid because this one made a lot of noise this year. I think there is a really big difference in impact of a movie like Lincoln vs a film like War Horse - which is a Spielberg film that would fall into the "10 years from now no one will remember this movie" category.  I haven't even seen Lincoln yet, but I'm not foolish enough to say that Lincoln isn't going to be fondly remembered.
> 
> The same way people praise Schindler list and Saving Private Ryan, people will likely remember Lincoln in a similar way. The fact that it has Daniel Day Lewis and the subject material will likely even romanticize Lincoln even more.



because this is indicative that a film will be remembered a few years down the line


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

If MacFarlane offended you, you're a baby.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2013)

VdB didn't you say it last year that when people will look back at 2011 year they'll remember A Separation, Shame and Tree of Life more opposed to Artist and Hugo?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 26, 2013)

The tree of life is the most remembered filmm of 2011, even if people fucking hated it, the artist is still much more fucking forgetable..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

Let's not forget We Need to Talk about Kevin. Lynne Ramsay deserves some recognition.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lynne Ramsay is like 10 times better than Bigelow...with her new western film in 2014 "Jane got a gun" including Fassbender and Natalie Portman, people will realise her genius


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree Jay, Intouchables should have been nominated.


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I miss Billy Crystal, he was always entertaining.
> 
> Has Bill Murray done the show before?




Billy Crystal is GOAT.

People like Macfarlane and Gervais approach hosting the ceremony like it's a Roast 

I think they tried to get away from it with Franco, but people hated that to.

The Master will be remembered for it's performances. It was also beautifully shot imo :S


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 26, 2013)

The intouchables suck jay.. sorry...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought Seth was really tame by his standards.  And I thought he really understood when his material was well received and when it was flat.  He handled those moments really well.

My biggest criticism would be that it was a bit dull.  But Seth was a champ.  I can tell he worked hard.  He sang, he danced, he dressed up since it was the Oscars.  It was by no means a fiasco.  This was much better than the Hathaway/Franco show.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The intouchables suck jay.. sorry...



No problemo mate

My post was aimed at people with taste.

No biggies.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

watch Rust and Bone for some great french cinema jay

nice call on The Intouchables tho'. It's still a fine movie and i doubt a lot of people on this board even knows it

and yeah, The Master and probably Django Unchained would probably be the most remembered movies out of the nominees in the next 10-15 years...yes, they're that good. I don't want to watch Lincoln anymore watching Les Miserables in the theaters is a waste of good fortune, i fell asleep watching Argo the second time around, n' Amour doesn't have legs for repeat viewings. Silver Linings Playbook was really great but it didn't break new grounds, etc. The oscars mean shit because the whole election system of it is bs and also because it's not indicative of being a trait a movie will be remembered for when they win it

the same thing has happened in the past, nobody knew what movie won over Raging Bull, even i still know buds that thought Goodfellas won in 1991.oscars


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

Rust and Bone was nothing special outside of Cotillard's performance. Infact the film was abit silly. Watch Oslo August 31st if you want to see something incredible.

The fact that Rocky won over Taxi Driver is still so silly to me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Cotillard was great though dude.  Not easy to elevate a film the way she did.  Streep got an Academy Award for the Iron Lady.  And pretty much everyone acknowledged that the film was awful outside of her performance.  She got the award because she is Streep.  Cotillard didn't get jack shit for doing the exact same thing.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

I disagree with u on Rust and Bone but i'll keep Oslo August 31st in mind..have been hearing plenty of buzz around it, will watch it soon....

try to watch No enno, it was damn good and an underdog story in a fresh way


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

Rocky deserved the win.













Put down your pitchforks, I jest.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Cotillard was great though dude.  Not easy to elevate a film the way she did.  Streep got an Academy Award for the Iron Lady.  And pretty much everyone acknowledged that the film was awful outside of her performance.  She got the award because she is Streep.  Cotillard didn't get jack shit for doing the exact same thing.



Cotillard should have taken Watts' spot at least. They both gave performances of the same kind but Cotillard edged out for putting forth more effort and all in all being more dynamic in it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

The dad from Beasts of the Southern Wild and Cotillard were probably the major actors who were snubbed. Cotillard is always good, the girl does incredibly well in roles where most other actresses would go overboard. 

Rust and Bone isn't a bad film per se but for me too much was going on in that film.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah. Was that guy even invited to the ceremony?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep I'm sure Morgan Freeman was there.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

what**


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

Wait the dad wasn't Morgan Freeman? Oh okay it must have been Will Smith then.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Yeah. Was that guy even invited to the ceremony?



Yeah.  He was walking with the daughter of Jamie Foxx for some reason.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

He hit that.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

Nah I'm sure Morgan Freeman already has a young thing, isn't he dating his step daughter.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Isn't Morgan Freeman dead?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

Nah I think he's in prison for killing his girlfriend. Didn't they find his glove or something.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

No.  He had a heart issue or something.  Definitely dead.  I saw him during the Oscar's in memoriam segment.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2013)

That's sad. We won't see Freeman play the same character again and again.


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2013)

Morgan Freeman will never die.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

You guys are horrible homo sarpiens.


I don't know where to start negging.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

GK copying Para's style.


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2013)

I liked The Master before it was cool.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2013)

GK was copying me?

This last page has devolved into straight racism :|


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

No, because you have no avatar and a single unedited picture in your sig.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

Best part of the oscars was Jack Nicholson's reaction to Christoph Waltz winning


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

u don't like The Master now GK?


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


>


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Forgotten by the masses maybe but it'll be an eventual classic.



Not as much as Lincoln. Also, DDL's performance in Lincoln will be much more remembered than Joaquin's in the master. DDL's performance had universal acclaim; I think you're just hating because you didn't like the movie. I don't know how anyone can watch that movie and be like "err DDL had a mediocre performance". Start watching movies with an open mind and don't automatically hate someones acting because you either hated the movie or because it is hyped. 




			
				Grape said:
			
		

> DDL couldn't do half the shit Phoenix pulled off in TM



Bro, DDL completely shits on Joaquin as an actor; don't even start with this. Joaquin is an amazing actor, he is one of my favorite and certainly one of the best in the world but don't compare him to DDL. Let me know when Joaquin actually goes home in role. Let me know when he LIVES his roles like DDL. There is a reason why DDL claimed every acting award prior to the Oscars; he is that fucking good.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

You realize how great DDL is if you compare him in gangs of new york (the oscar he should have won), there will be blood in lincoln

pretty much the best actor I could think of along with Phoenix

It's a tie if you ask me.


Also Phoenix takes his acting home. That is constantly trolling. Remember when everyone though he is a bum? And it turned out it was all acted. Phoenix is a fucking maniac. I love him.


Phoenix could have also played lincoln imo. And DDL could have played also in TM


Tie.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yULpEJolB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Holy shit.  Shakespeare in Love beat Saving Private Ryan and The Thin Red Line?

This just proves the Academy has been fucking up for a long time now.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 26, 2013)

Jay. said:


> You realize how great DDL is if you compare him in gangs of new york (the oscar he should have won), there will be blood in lincoln
> 
> pretty much the best actor I could think of along with Phoenix
> 
> ...



Its not a tie in my opinion but I respect yours and see where you are coming from. I've been watching Joaquin since I saw him in Gladiator. I loved his role in Quills (an often underrated performance) and Walk the Line. His role in the Master only furthers his acting prowess. 

Agreed with the bolded.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  Shakespeare in Love* beat Saving Private Ryan and The Thin Red Line?*
> 
> This just proves the Academy has been fucking up for a long time now.



lol thats messed up. This is not the first of their blunders nor will it be the last (evident from Sunday night). Chicago also beat LOTR: Two Towers....and  as much as I love Denzel Washington; I can't believe he got an award in Training Day over Russel Crowe in A Beautiful Mind or Will Smith's Ali.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

i haven't seen shakespeare in love but i'm sure no matter how bad it is it's still miles superior to The Thin Red Line

i heard Gwyneth Paltrow was naked in it though, might as well watch the movie soon


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol thats messed up. This is not the first of their blunders nor will it be the last (evident from Sunday night). Chicago also beat LOTR: Two Towers....and  as much as I love Denzel Washington; I can't believe he got an award in Training Day over Russel Crowe in A Beautiful Mind or Will Smith's Ali.



i'd pick anyone over smith for anything

I would have picked Russell Crowe, until the Training Day climax (u know what i'm talking' 'bout)


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

why the smith hate

he was brilliant in ali and pursuit of happiness.

One of my favorite actors of all time,


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2013)

Agreed with Jay

Lay off Will Smith bitches


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> i haven't seen shakespeare in love but i'm sure no matter how bad it is it's still miles superior to The Thin Red Line
> 
> i heard Gwyneth Paltrow was naked in it though, might as well watch the movie soon




You have pretty bad taste


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

i liked Tree of Life though

but overall i don't understand all the love

i heard To The Wonder was terrible too


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Best part of the oscars was Jack Nicholson's reaction to Christoph Waltz winning


Joaquin Phoenix was pretty funny when they announced the nominees in the Lead Actor category.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2013)

That was classic phoenix

he doesn't care about anything but acting.


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't find video of it online


----------



## KidTony (Feb 26, 2013)

best male acotors right now:

DDL
Phoenix
Hoffman


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Phoenix didn't give a darn Grape.  He clearly didn't want to be there.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

That head shake was the highlight of the show.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

Phoenix looked so out of place in the show

i'm disappointed the guy retracted his oscar-bashin' statement, it was so damn awesome

the guy lost my respect a bit now

may he win for his role in Inherent Vice

it's a good novel, and its adaptation couldn't have been in better hands

the thought of day-lewis having more oscars than my gringo Robert De Niro is pudden enough


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 26, 2013)

Jay. said:


> why the smith hate
> 
> he was brilliant in ali and pursuit of happiness.
> 
> One of my favorite actors of all time,



^This

Ali is one of my favorite movies and his acting in it was fucking exceptional. He was amazing in pursuit of happiness too. He does make a lot of ridiculous movies but when he takes his roles seriously; he does very well.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

Please. His retraction was PR.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

The highlight of the show was when Russell Crowe came out to sing his part in the Les Mis song.  I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

No, you're right.

They gave him one solo line to sing, immediately cut him off, and gave him a pity clap before he even finished.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Please. His retraction was PR.



he did anyway

the guy should have been man enough boycott the show if he clearly wasn't happy in there


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No, you're right.
> 
> They gave him one solo line to sing, immediately cut him off, and gave him a pity clap before he even finished.



i'm pretty sure Tom Hopper liked him genuinely for some absurd reason

why else would he cast him and give him a solo performance in the movie?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Because he's a big name.  He's Russell Crowe.  A lot of people think he is a great actor for some reason.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

there are plenty of actors with a big name that can sing better than he did though


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 27, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Because he's a big name.  He's Russell Crowe.  A lot of people think he is a great actor for some reason.



lol come on man you don't think Russel Crowe is a great actor?? Gladiator? A beautiful mind? Captain and Commander? American Gangster? etc.?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2013)

SO because Phoenix doesn't take his role home, he's not as good as DDL? What a ridiculous point of view.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Hhj9B2hymBw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]R8UNzWphkDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 27, 2013)

Was Phoenix really that good in the Master?


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2013)

ashes, it's like the best performance I've ever seen.


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Well,Feminists are complaining so I guess this was a successful Oscar award show. :33


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2013)

What dont feminist complain about?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What dont feminist complain about?



Not you ........


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What dont feminist complain about?



About memes of "get back in the kitchen" 

Suddenly a comedian doing what he does best gets their attention. 

I understand completely.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> SO because Phoenix doesn't take his role home, he's not as good as DDL? What a ridiculous point of view.



Phoenix takes his roles home.


He is not a classic method actor but you can bet your ass offf that he was johnny cash 24/7


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Was Phoenix really that good in the Master?


It belongs in the GOAT conversation.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2013)

I still need to watch _I'm Still Here_.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 27, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]Hhj9B2hymBw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]R8UNzWphkDQ[/YOUTUBE]



first one is old


hahahaahha the second one


flawless


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 28, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> SO because Phoenix doesn't take his role home, he's not as good as DDL? What a ridiculous point of view.



Bro have you been to any acting schools before? Have you taken acting courses in any post-secondary institutions? Method acting is put on the highest pedestal. Moreover, DDL is praised for what he does like Socrates and Plato are praised in ancient philosophy courses. What DDL does and the way he does it is revered by his peers and acting students due to the sheer difficulty of it. This is why it isn't really a surprise why DDL collects all of these awards and critical reception; it is a direct result of his METHOD. The same method that Heath Ledger killed himself over. Phoenix does take his roles home and he does live his roles (which is why he is so damn good) but not with the same determination or caliber that DDL does it.

The only ridiculous thing here is your statement. You might as well have said; "err so because Phoenix doesn't work as hard as DDL; he is not as good?". Well no shit.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2013)

Being a method actor doesn't make you better, Marlon Brando hated it and he's noted as being the best actor of his generation where even Olivier was like damn I ain't got shit on him


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

You can claim he worked "harder" but Phoenix was still for me far better in his role, so what's your point? DDL's acting is sometimes natural and other times as you said, it looks like DDL disguised as someone, and he's trying very hard. Also keep that acting school stuff to a minimum, it sounds like your argument before where you were using Oscars as a measure of quality. You want to argue his acting is better, don't tell me how hard he worked or how acting schools teach the method, because it's one method, and he takes how many roles? A good actor isn't only someone who has to spend a year acting a role before hand, to say so is ridiculous. You never argue about the qualities you like, you always bring up awards and acclaim. How about tell me why you preferred DDL's acting rather than going down the same bloody route. It's exasperating, because it's like you worship the acclaim and the praise for the acting, but not the acting.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2013)

Daniel Day Lewis is a celebrated version of Johnny Depp.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 28, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> You can claim he worked "harder" but Phoenix was still for me far better in his role, so what's your point? DDL's acting is sometimes natural and other times as you said, it looks like DDL disguised as someone, and he's trying very hard.



We aren't talking about who was better in their respective roles right now; we are talking about who is the better actor in general. Both of them are very talented but DDL works much harder which makes him the better actor. I don't know if you've noticed but usually when someone works harder than someone else at something; they become better at whatever it is. 



> Also keep that acting school stuff to a minimum, it sounds like your argument before where you were using Oscars as a measure of quality. You want to argue his acting is better, don't tell me how hard he worked or how acting schools teach the method, because it's one method, and he takes how many roles?



Is the quality of acting subjective or objective? You along with many other members on this forum go around under the impression that it is subjective yet you regularly argue an actors quality with someone else. If it is subjective then it is no better than two people arguing which color is better or which flavor ice cream tastes better.

The matter of the fact is that it is NOT subjective. There is a reason why there is acting academies and curriculum and yes; even awards of merit. If gauging an actors quality is then objective then it follows that there are people more versed in judging this than you or I. Every big name actor out there has acting teachers, acting academies have textbooks on this subject matter, etc. So it does matter what acting schools, teachers, textbooks, etc think because they are the authority on this subject. Not any joe can go and be an actor; it is extremely competitive and again there is a methodology behind it. So when method acting is put on the highest pedestal in acting classes and academies; IT DOES MATTER. Daniel Day Lewis is a method acting practitioner; he does it for ALL his roles not just this one role; which is why he arguably superior than almost all actors today.    



> A good actor isn't only someone who has to spend a year acting a role before hand, to say so is ridiculous.



Stop putting words in my mouth; I never once stated that this was a requirement for good acting. I've stated multiple times that Phoenix is one of the best actors in the world.



> You never argue about the qualities you like, you always bring up awards and acclaim. How about tell me why you preferred DDL's acting rather than going down the same bloody route. It's exasperating, because it's like you worship the acclaim and the praise for the acting, but not the acting.



Actually I did; you just overlook things that don't support your confirmation bias. You go around spouting that it is subjective and then vigorously argue against people who hold the opinion that actors like Jennifer Lawrence are good. Make up your damn mind; if it is subjective then stop arguing; if it is not subjective then come to the realization that there are people out there versed in this field and who are in a much better position to judge acting quality. 

I preferred DDL's acting because he was far more immersed in his role. He was the spitting image of how we have come to known Abraham Lincoln. He stayed in role throughout the entire shooting and went to such lengths as to study Lincoln's penmanship. He BECAME Lincoln. As far as acting goes; it doesn't get any better than this. Now while I hold that DDL portrayed his role better than Phoenix portrayed his own; it isn't by much considering the performance Joaquin gave. 

As for awards of merit; the Oscars are not the only ceremony. DDL received the award from almost every major ceremony out there including the actors guild which is a ceremony where ONLY ACTORS do the voting. This DOES matter regardless of your opinion. 



			
				Para said:
			
		

> Being a method actor doesn't make you better, Marlon Brando hated it and *he's noted as being the best actor of his generation* where even Olivier was like damn I ain't got shit on him



"Derpp HOW? Critical reception? Awards? Universal acclaim? But all of these DON'T MATTER!"

I'm sorry to say but if Marlon Brando had poor critical reception and no awards; he would be a nobody and no one would even mention him right now. This is the truth of the matter no matter how much people here try to run from it.

Anyways, Marlon Brando WAS a method actor lol. I didn't say method acting automatically makes you better; only that its held in the highest regard because it involves the transformation from acting to becoming your role. There are many poor method actors as there are many poor traditional actors. DDL took method acting to a next level with the amount of dedication he put in his roles. The reason why he is better than everyone else is because he BECOMES the characters he portrays. This is the epitome of acting.



			
				Grape said:
			
		

> Daniel Day Lewis is a celebrated version of Johnny Depp.



lol what?


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2013)

If Daniel Day Lewis could have won an Oscar by playing Willy Wonka in Tim Burton's movie - he would have jumped at the opportunity.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 28, 2013)

Grape said:


> If Daniel Day Lewis could have won an Oscar by playing Willy Wonka in Tim Burton's movie - he would have jumped at the opportunity.



So, what your saying is that DDL only accepts roles in which he can win an oscar? Lol come on bro. He is a very selective actor but that doesn't mean he only chooses oscar-bait movies. Thats just a convenient cover up for how good his acting is. Look at There Will be Blood; no one can tell me that this was an oscar-bait movie. No one looked at There Will Be Blood 4-5 months prior to its release and said to themselves; this movie will probably win an Oscar or that DDL enlisted because of this. Same with in the name of the father, gangs of new york, etc.

Btw, he never wanted to play Lincoln lol. He was actually very scared to play him and it took a great deal of convincing from both Dicaprio and Spielberg to have him play this role. So you can toss that idea out of the window.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2013)

No, I'm saying Daniel Day Lewis is a glorified Johnny Depp.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 28, 2013)

Grape said:


> No, I'm saying Daniel Day Lewis is a glorified Johnny Depp.



but why? These two actors are extremely different with the roles they play and the approach they take.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2013)

Because he's a character actor.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

> We aren't talking about who was better in their respective roles right now; we are talking about who is the better actor in general.



I don't care about overall. I was talking about Phoenix in The Master.



> Both of them are very talented but DDL works much harder which makes him the better actor. I don't know if you've noticed but usually when someone works harder than someone else at something; they become better at whatever it is.



No it doesn't make him the better actor, it makes him more dedicated. I respect that but so what, Phoenix didn't have to do that (that I know of) and did incredibly well.



> You along with many other members on this forum go around under the impression that it is subjective yet you regularly argue an actors quality with someone else. If it is subjective then it is no better than two people arguing which color is better or which flavor ice cream tastes better.



It is subjective, however when you're eating shit flavoured ice cream, you know it's bad.



> So when method acting is put on the highest pedestal in acting classes and academies; IT DOES MATTER. Daniel Day Lewis is a method acting practitioner; he does it for ALL his roles not just this one role; which is why he arguably superior than almost all actors today.



You're acting like Method acting is something incredibly elusive that people have to be born with. Anyone can in theory do it and even succeed. But so what, just because someone did it doesn't mean by deafult they're a better actor. DDL could have spent a year telling black people on the street he's gonna free them, doesn't mean I was wowed by his performance. Hell Tommy Lee Jones stole the show for me.



> I never once stated that this was a requirement for good acting.



You kind of jsut did, to be at "another level" you need to be spending all your time on a Oscar bait film made by Steven Spielberg.



> You go around spouting that it is subjective and then vigorously argue against people who hold the opinion that actors like Jennifer Lawrence are good. Make up your damn mind; if it is subjective then stop arguing; if it is not subjective then come to the realization that there are people out there versed in this field and who are in a much better position to judge acting quality.



Go read my posts, I like Lawrence but I didn't like her performance. When have I shoved my opinion down anyone's throat? Lol okay, guys we're not allowed to have opinions anymore, go home guys, how dare we not be spoon fed what is good by the Academy. I don't care if Oscars liked her performance, for me she was beyond mediocre, if you can't accept anyone else's opinion then what do you expect me to say. Sadly I've seen all the Oscar nominated performances so you can't use the ignorant argument against me, I bet you wanted to. 

If you can really hand on heart say Lawrence deserved an Oscar over Riva then I want to you to admit that.



> I preferred DDL's acting because he was far more immersed in his role. He was the spitting image of how we have come to known Abraham Lincoln. He stayed in role throughout the entire shooting and went to such lengths as to study Lincoln's penmanship. He BECAME Lincoln. As far as acting goes; it doesn't get any better than this. Now while I hold that DDL portrayed his role better than Phoenix portrayed his own; it isn't by much considering the performance Joaquin gave.



You're still arguing about his dedication but thank you for atleast telling me why you liked the performance personally, and not just give me the "but it's acclaimed" argument.



> As for awards of merit; the Oscars are not the only ceremony. DDL received the award from almost every major ceremony out there including the actors guild which is a ceremony where ONLY ACTORS do the voting. This DOES matter regardless of your opinion.



And I couldn't care less. Sorry if that hurts your feelings.



> "Derpp HOW? Critical reception? Awards? Universal acclaim? But all of these DON'T MATTER!



Er noone said they don't matter, but to you that's all that seems to matter.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 28, 2013)

I never see DDL as an actor. I always see the character.


DDL himself is an insecure, british bitch that can't even get one sentence together without thinking hard about every word.


That's perfect acting to me.

He blew my shit in gangs of new york

he blew my shit even harder in there will be blood

and he was pretty great as lincoln


but especially gangs of new york and there will be blood are testaments of his great talent.


Faking american accents is one thing but I was seriously shocked during his acceptance speech 2007. couldn't fucking believe that daniel the oil man and daniel the british husband are one and the same person.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

Gangs didn't impress me but yeah TWBB is one of the best films of the last two decades and he's incredible in the film.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 28, 2013)

What the fuck?

He toe tally got robbed as the butcher. DDL should have 4 oscars tbh

he was average in nine. 

But Gangs of New York?


I heard the entire cast regulary shat their pants on set because of him.


Man I remember how I didn't recognize ddl as the butcher at all.


that's how much he acted. I thought The Butcher really existed.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 28, 2013)

i liked Gangs of New York, but admittedly it wouldn't have worked without DDL's fantastic performance


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 28, 2013)

Grape said:


> ashes, it's like the best performance I've ever seen.



not necessarily the best i've ever seen (that honor necessarily goes to Joe Pesci's in Goodfellas and De Niro's in Raging Bull)

but Phoenix's portrayal was far above the others' this year

i was literally floored during the scene on Grape's sig


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2013)

Gangs of New York is one of the most boring films I have ever seen.  I can't even remember if Daniel Day Lewis was any good since I hated the film so much.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think I even finished that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2013)

Unbreakable even thinks it's a slow film.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Unbreakable? Is that me?


----------



## Jay. (Feb 28, 2013)

You guys sound like 9 year olds.

Well, I even know 9 year olds that have a bigger attention span.

However, fuck the movie itself, I am praising DDL as the motherfucking butcher.


Pretty fucking incredible.





> i was literally floored during the scene on Grape's sig



Vid please


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2013)

Phoenix was robbed.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> "Derpp HOW? Critical reception? Awards? Universal acclaim? But all of these DON'T MATTER!"
> 
> I'm sorry to say but if Marlon Brando had poor critical reception and no awards; he would be a nobody and no one would even mention him right now. This is the truth of the matter no matter how much people here try to run from it.
> 
> Anyways, Marlon Brando WAS a method actor lol. I didn't say method acting automatically makes you better; only that its held in the highest regard because it involves the transformation from acting to becoming your role. There are many poor method actors as there are many poor traditional actors. DDL took method acting to a next level with the amount of dedication he put in his roles. The reason why he is better than everyone else is because he BECOMES the characters he portrays. This is the epitome of acting.



lol you're missing the point with your first statement thats irrelevant.  Second he did not see himself as a method actor in fact he had nothing but bad things to say about Lee Strasberg and how he taught him nothing.  Brando was Adler's student and was taught in the Stanislavsky system.  There's a difference.  Again the hard work you point out is irrelevant.


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Vid please



Dude. The entire movie is Phoenix being amazing. My sig is just a small glimpse.

In the theater, I got an erection during the "blink scene". 

Also lol @ Pesci or DeNiro being better than Phoenix in TM. Never. Not once have either of them come remotely close


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2013)

De Niro certainly has, he's had some of the GOAT acting pieces in Raging Bull, Taxi Driver, and Godfather Part II


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 1, 2013)

Parallax said:


> lol you're missing the point with your first statement thats irrelevant.  Second he did not see himself as a method actor in fact he had nothing but bad things to say about Lee Strasberg and how he taught him nothing.  Brando was Adler's student and was taught in the Stanislavsky system.  There's a difference.  Again the hard work you point out is irrelevant.



Adler, and Stanilavsky are method...


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2013)

Parallax said:


> De Niro certainly has, he's had some of the GOAT acting pieces in Raging Bull, Taxi Driver, and Godfather Part II




Never seen Raging Bull, but I'd have to heavily disagree with Taxi Driver and GF II.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2013)

*Ratings increase for Oscars behind Seth MacFarlane*



> Some critics called host Seth MacFarlane offensive, while his fans thought he was too tame.
> 
> But 40.3 million viewers tuned in to watch Sunday's 85th annual Oscars, a million more than last year, and the 3 hour-and-35-minute trophy show turned in its biggest total since 2010. Among the young-male fan base of MacFarlane's often-crude Family Guy and Ted, the audience grew 34% over last year, a bigger jump than for any other group. (Last year's Oscars also aired opposite the NBA All-Star Game).
> 
> ...


----------

